# Ortiz Will Fall Just Like Rich Franklin & Matt Hughes



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

It is time for us all to understand how one sided this match will be on December 30th. Tito Ortiz only has 1 weapon...the take down. Tito is a terrible fighter and a classic lay and gay warrior. The last couple pay per view events have shown complete destruction of UFC champions. Anderson Silva came from nowhere (according to the UFC only fans) and 100% outclassed him without breaking a sweat. Next we have GSP picking apart "The most dominant Welter Weight in the World!" pffttt Matt Hughes did no damage in that fight...and shouldnt have been fighting because he deserved to loose to BJ Penn. Matt Hughes is done for...hes going on a huge losing streak. He will fight BJ Penn and loose, then loose to GSP again. Rich will come back "Even Stronger" and loose even faster to Anderson Silva.

Now we get to the point. Tito Ortiz got ruined in the first match against Chuck. This is his big come back and hes been waiting for it for blah blah blah blah blah. I cant wait to see Titos face when he wakes up to BJM saying are you ok? You were KTFO in the first round...the fights over.

NaChOmAmA


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i hope not... i put 1000 pts on tito... even though i hate him. but i hate chuck too, so.. eh...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm no Tito Ortiz fan, but he's far from a terrible fighter. One trick pony? Sure, but terrible? No.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

I"m all for the underdog, and Chuck might be the next great champion to fall. Tito has a chance to win, but only if he can get Chuck to the ground. The last time Tito tried to strike with him and you saw what happened. 

I'm hoping it will be a great fight, and that it will last atleast 3 rounds.


----------



## hurrakane212 (Oct 15, 2006)

At least Tito did not proclaim the doomed last words "I am more confident in my striking now" a la Matt Hughes....
I give this one to Chuck because of his great takedown defense and mental edge.~Nathan


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

its just a mismatch for tito. randy took tito down like it was nothing and randy could barly keep chuck on the ground. Tito did get poked in the eye but he would lose the fight anyway because striking is chucks world. Tito has it in his mind that Chucks take down defence is "okay". (his words not mine). Chuck will shoot and get stuffed well eating shots till he gets ko'd. But hey u never know


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> It is time for us all to understand how one sided this match will be on December 30th. Tito Ortiz only has 1 weapon...the take down. Tito is a terrible fighter and a classic lay and gay warrior. The last couple pay per view events have shown complete destruction of UFC champions. Anderson Silva came from nowhere (according to the UFC only fans) and 100% outclassed him without breaking a sweat. Next we have GSP picking apart "The most dominant Welter Weight in the World!" pffttt Matt Hughes did no damage in that fight...and shouldnt have been fighting because he deserved to loose to BJ Penn. Matt Hughes is done for...hes going on a huge losing streak. He will fight BJ Penn and loose, then loose to GSP again. Rich will come back "Even Stronger" and loose even faster to Anderson Silva.
> 
> Now we get to the point. Tito Ortiz got ruined in the first match against Chuck. This is his big come back and hes been waiting for it for blah blah blah blah blah. I cant wait to see Titos face when he wakes up to BJM saying are you ok? You were KTFO in the first round...the fights over.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


Deuce??? The thought it was Ace:laugh: 

With that being said,yes I agree Chuck will knock him out again:cheeky4:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> It is time for us all to understand how one sided this match will be on December 30th. Tito Ortiz only has 1 weapon...the take down. Tito is a terrible fighter and a classic lay and gay warrior. The last couple pay per view events have shown complete destruction of UFC champions. Anderson Silva came from nowhere (according to the UFC only fans) and 100% outclassed him without breaking a sweat. Next we have GSP picking apart "The most dominant Welter Weight in the World!" pffttt Matt Hughes did no damage in that fight...and shouldnt have been fighting because he deserved to loose to BJ Penn. Matt Hughes is done for...hes going on a huge losing streak. He will fight BJ Penn and loose, then loose to GSP again. Rich will come back "Even Stronger" and loose even faster to Anderson Silva.
> 
> Now we get to the point. Tito Ortiz got ruined in the first match against Chuck. This is his big come back and hes been waiting for it for blah blah blah blah blah. I cant wait to see Titos face when he wakes up to BJM saying are you ok? You were KTFO in the first round...the fights over.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


just love to display ur hate for tito and matt hughes dont ya :laugh: with that said i argee that matt hughes and rich franklin will probably never be champ in the ufc again as long as gsp and anderson silva are around and as much as id like to see tito win i really think chuck will take it but dont be so quick to count out tito


----------



## BigE (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm two for two in main events since I started betting, and I have to continue with my gut. Tito with the takedown. Although I freely admit it could be Chuck with the knockdown.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Rich Franklin *will* be back, improved and will climb the UFC Middleweight ranks again and get a title shot against Anderson Silva. Rich will watch some Anderson Silva fights and be prepared this time. If Rich is going to lose, he'll lose like a warrior and not just be decimated like he was last time. He'll definitely put up a much better fight.


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Sometimes I get worried that NaChOmAmA might actually be my split personality...kind of like my own Tyler Durden out there doing bad things that I dont know about while trash talking Matt Hughes, Rich Franklin, Tito Ortiz and every other overrated UFC douche bag. 

Anyway, props out to me if it is


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Tito will win i just know it ! hehe..
if he looses i will put TITO SUCKS !! in my sig ^^
but that wont happend.. tito by ref stoppage in
3 or 4 round


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Heggi said:


> Tito will win i just know it ! hehe..
> if he looses i will put TITO SUCKS !! in my sig ^^
> but that wont happend.. tito by ref stoppage in
> 3 or 4 round


how about that and a pic of him on the floor :cheeky4:


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> how about that and a pic of him on the floor :cheeky4:


Okay ! :laugh: hehe..
i will do that if chuck wins


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> Sometimes I get worried that NaChOmAmA might actually be my split personality...kind of like my own Tyler Durden out there doing bad things that I dont know about while trash talking Matt Hughes, Rich Franklin, Tito Ortiz and every other overrated UFC douche bag.
> 
> Anyway, props out to me if it is


haha I haer ya. All those overrated fighters get so much praise in the UFC. Excuse me while I go watch Pride!

NaChOmAmA

TITO WILL LOOSE!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Well if the "Champs" keep falling we will see Chuck lose on the 30th. Tito looks very focused and driven for this fight, but then again, so are many others who took a stomping shortly after saying they are a new and better fighter. I think Chuck is still gonna have his belt come the end of this fight


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree that Tito will lose. He just matches up with Chuck terribly. But to say he's a terrible fighter is absurd. That lay n gay comment is just so disrespectful it makes me feel like my heads gonna explode. Read my thread on how GnP is part of the sport, because I dont want to have to retype all my thoughts.
http://www.mmaforum.com/mmaforum-general-discussion/5547-ground-pound-part-sport.html


----------



## johnbender (Oct 24, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> It is time for us all to understand how one sided this match will be on December 30th. Tito Ortiz only has 1 weapon...the take down. Tito is a terrible fighter and a classic lay and gay warrior. The last couple pay per view events have shown complete destruction of UFC champions. Anderson Silva came from nowhere (according to the UFC only fans) and 100% outclassed him without breaking a sweat. Next we have GSP picking apart "The most dominant Welter Weight in the World!" pffttt Matt Hughes did no damage in that fight...and shouldnt have been fighting because he deserved to loose to BJ Penn. Matt Hughes is done for...hes going on a huge losing streak. He will fight BJ Penn and loose, then loose to GSP again. Rich will come back "Even Stronger" and loose even faster to Anderson Silva.
> 
> Now we get to the point. Tito Ortiz got ruined in the first match against Chuck. This is his big come back and hes been waiting for it for blah blah blah blah blah. I cant wait to see Titos face when he wakes up to BJM saying are you ok? You were KTFO in the first round...the fights over.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


I pretty much agree with everything you said except the part about Franklin... Your saying Rich would get tooled just as fast in a rematch against Silva??? 

1- Something was weird there... we all know what Im talking about

2- Even if that whole fight was on the up and up, Franklin came in with the wrong game plan and didnt go for the takedown when he had the few chances he did. I think he'd have a shot at winning. That was just like LIdell and Babalu 2... If MORON hadnt gone in like Charles Bronson he might have had a chance at SOMETHING>???

Lidell WILL beat Ortiz, I say tko Strikes round 2. But give Tito more credit than that man. I dont think its gonna be THAT easy for Chuck, unless Tito turns retard and makes the same mistakes Babalu and Franklin did!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

How long did Franklin train for this fight? He was definitely out for a long time due to his broken hand so that was a huge factor going into the fight.

Franklin is like Hughes, they are not extremely talented but they work their asses off to get to where they are.

I expect to see a better fight when Franklin fights Silva again ...


----------



## Tap-outNow (Jul 9, 2006)

1st off, lets get a few things straight. Tito is not exactly a one trick pony, he has more than just the takedown because after the takedown come the elbows, fists, and subs(see ADCC). Hughes and Franklin just got beat by guys who were on the top of their game at that particular point in time. Both of them will be back. St. Pierre and Silva are definately tough dudes but not unbeatable. 


ps. its 'lose' not loose. loose is the opposite of tight, canucklehead


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I have to say that Tito's boxing skills have gotten alot better. "Lay n Gay" is a dumbass comment. Of course it's exciting to see 2 guys stand on the feet and beat each others up. Some fighters GNP well and some Box well. GNP is a part of MMA period. Why fight somebodies elses fight? Especially when a paycheck is on the line, anybody would do what it takes to win even if its "Lay n Gay"


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Tap-outNow said:


> 1st off, lets get a few things straight. Tito is not exactly a one trick pony, he has more than just the takedown because after the takedown come the elbows, fists, and subs(see ADCC). Hughes and Franklin just got beat by guys who were on the top of their game at that particular point in time. Both of them will be back. St. Pierre and Silva are definately tough dudes but not unbeatable.
> 
> 
> ps. its 'lose' not loose. loose is the opposite of tight, canucklehead


But we all know what happens if Tito doesn't take him down, he get scared and then tried to stand up. Then he gets ROCKED! IF Tito doesn't takedown chuck, this fight is over, if Tito tries to takedown chuck, and does, but then chuck gets up this fight is over. If Tito gets him down in the first, and isn't able in the second because he backs off of his shoots ITS OVER.

get my drift, if Tito doesn't take him down and lays on top of him like he does to everyone, its over!!!


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

cabby said:


> I have to say that Tito's boxing skills have gotten alot better. "Lay n Gay" is a dumbass comment. Of course it's exciting to see 2 guys stand on the feet and beat each others up. Some fighters GNP well and some Box well. GNP is a part of MMA period. Why fight somebodies elses fight? Especially when a paycheck is on the line, anybody would do what it takes to win even if its "Lay n Gay"



But this is why i started this whole thing along time ago, the Lay and Gay is my comment, i started it!  but to be realistic it does win matches, but its why tito doesn't get many matches (except this year where he has 4) (but 2 are ken shamrock, and 1 is forrest griffen and the last one chuck.) Yes he beat ken shamrock, just like matt hughes beat Gracie, thoes fights should have never happened, we wanted the underdog to win so bad, but we knew the gay fighters would win!

So yes Lay and Gay wins fights, but it also makes you not fight that much on the card. It's about the fans, and the fans dont want to see Tito lay on top of someone for 25 mins, well thats atleast what Dana thinks. 

And dont all blow up and say OOOHHH HES FIGHTING 4 FIGHTS THIS YEARS!!! BLA BLA BLA, look at the facts, Forrest and Chuck are the only 2 real fights he had, and if you watch the Forrest fight, Tito lost! But something is making him go ahead to fight chuck.

Tito cries whenever something happens to him, ooohh i got hit in the eye, oohh my leg hurts, next up, ooohh the suns in my eyes!

TITO IF YOU CAN'T TAKE IT LIKE A MAN, THEN STOP TRYING TO BE ONE, *****.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> ^ stop bashing on Tito you douchebag. gNp is always exciting to watch...don't tell me it isn't.


It is, GnP is one of the best things to watch, but Tito doesn't GnP, he Lay and Gays.

IF TITO DOESN'T have the fight stopped in the first round, then he doesn't know what to do, and he just gets beat up.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

Chuck is going to beat the FU*CK outta Tito, Tito could barely hang with Forest Griffen, and thats pretty pathetic, Chuck has awesome Takedown Defense and Striking department dont even go there... Tito is nowhere near the level of Randy Corture in the ground game department/greco roman wrestling and what happened to Randy, he got KTFO


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

x X CLoud X x said:


> Chuck is going to beat the FU*CK outta Tito, Tito could barely hang with Forest Griffen, and thats pretty pathetic, Chuck has awesome Takedown Defense and Striking department dont even go there... Tito is nowhere near the level of Randy Corture in the ground game department/greco roman wrestling and what happened to Randy, he got KTFO


Griffin was fricken robbed on that fight


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> It is time for us all to understand how one sided this match will be on December 30th. Tito Ortiz only has 1 weapon...the take down. Tito is a terrible fighter and a classic lay and gay warrior. The last couple pay per view events have shown complete destruction of UFC champions. Anderson Silva came from nowhere (according to the UFC only fans) and 100% outclassed him without breaking a sweat. Next we have GSP picking apart "The most dominant Welter Weight in the World!" pffttt Matt Hughes did no damage in that fight...and shouldnt have been fighting because he deserved to loose to BJ Penn. Matt Hughes is done for...hes going on a huge losing streak. He will fight BJ Penn and loose, then loose to GSP again. Rich will come back "Even Stronger" and loose even faster to Anderson Silva.
> 
> Now we get to the point. Tito Ortiz got ruined in the first match against Chuck. This is his big come back and hes been waiting for it for blah blah blah blah blah. I cant wait to see Titos face when he wakes up to BJM saying are you ok? You were KTFO in the first round...the fights over.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


Wow, this has to be one of the most idiotic and oppinionated excuse for a post I have ever read in my entire life. 

Allow me to quote the great movie Billy Maddison,

What you just said was the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling incoherant response, did you even come close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room/thread is now dumber for having heard/read it. I award you no points and may god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Wow, this has to be one of the most idiotic and oppinionated excuse for a post I have ever read in my entire life.
> 
> Allow me to quote the great movie Billy Maddison,
> 
> What you just said was the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling incoherant response, did you even come close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room/thread is now dumber for having heard/read it. I award you no points and may god have mercy on your soul.


As apposed to just quoting it, why is it dumb? what makes it so bad, what he says is true so far? what makes him wrong now?

because you don't like what he has to say?


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

tito's ground and pound is argueably the most effective in mma,lay and gay is something only an idiot or little kid would say.

his boxing is on level with anyone besides chuck in the lhw division.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> tito's ground and pound is argueably the most effective in mma,lay and gay is something only an idiot or little kid would say.
> 
> his boxing is on level with anyone besides chuck in the lhw division.


WRONG: Tito's boxing game is not any better then a freestyle boxer like Forrest Griffen.

WRONG: Tito ground and pound as you like to call it doesn't really finish that may fights, if its not over in the first round Tito doesn't have anything left, so he sits on top of the fighters.

So in your 2 things you have just said about Tito just give his fans false hope, in seeing tito win is title back that he should have never had.

HE WAS RUNNING AWAY FROM WANDERLEI SILVA!!!! how is that a warrior? its not, its a **** in the ring!:cheeky4:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

daman5 said:


> HE WAS RUNNING AWAY FROM WANDERLEI SILVA!!!! how is that a warrior? its not, its a **** in the ring!:cheeky4:


Yeah he took off like a bat outta hell


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

daman 5 to be perfectly honest i dont even listen to anything you say, so i dont care much what you think of what i said.

I dont think ive read a single intelligent comment from you ever. no offence


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Keep up the Tito Nuthuggery boys!

Keep it up! Everything I say is stupid and idiotic? You must just love The Ultimate Figther, and have never seen Pride before.

Tito is a shitty fighter...straight up...he blows. Chuck will prove my point in December.

yea yea we are all dumber now yea yea yea pffttt 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

yo wtf man, that barely even makes sence


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Tito has not fought anyone lately to impress. Beating old shammy twice and barely beating Griffin who some argue he actually lost to. Tito has probs taking down fighters with less takedown defense than Chuck as we saw with Forrest. Some will use the "tito was hurt excuse" in the Forrest fight but what about all the blows that Forrest landed to Tito's head?!?! Forrest is a careless, sloppy boxer that likes to bang. What do you think is gonna happen when a more accurate striker with KO power and excellent take down defense steps in the octagon with Tito?!?! Yep you guessed it... lights out for Tito.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

thats an easy arguement to make, but its all opinion until someone gets punched in face like a wise forum member once said


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> its just a mismatch for tito. randy took tito down like it was nothing and randy could barly keep chuck on the ground. Tito did get poked in the eye but he would lose the fight anyway because striking is chucks world. Tito has it in his mind that Chucks take down defence is "okay". (his words not mine). Chuck will shoot and get stuffed well eating shots till he gets ko'd. But hey u never know


lol dude, i think you meant "Tito" will shoot heh, anyways.

Yeah I noticed Tito was very arrogant, thinking Chucks takedown defense is just meh.."okay" and thinks Chuck is just a LITTLE bit better at striking than he is, psh..you also notice everytime they asked him a question he didnt even really answer it, he just kept replying with "that belts gonna be around my waist" or whatever..we get it, shut up. answer the question right next time. Jeez, I was starting to like Tito after his rivalry ended with Shamrock, dont ruin it buddy, haha. I can't wait for Chuck to shut his cocky ass up.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

chucks takedown defence is over-rated, hes never defended constant takedown attemps against a smart experienced fighter with great cardio in a fight past a couple rounds. exept with jeremy horn and jeremy horns takedowns are not that great. id say chuck is actually the stronger man and equall wrestler.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Still, if the small chance happens that Tito does manage a takedown, if Randy can't hold Chuck down, how can Tito?

Also about the "just a little bit better at striking than me" hes acting like Matt Hughes, he must be watching fights Chuck fought in the late 90s.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Keep up the Tito Nuthuggery boys!
> 
> Keep it up! Everything I say is stupid and idiotic? You must just love The Ultimate Figther, and have never seen Pride before.
> 
> ...


I like TUF. I realize they dont have that many good fighters on the show, but its entertaining none the less. I've also seen many Pride fights, probably more than you. But I think Tito's a good fighter. I dont think he has a very good chance at Chuck but you are stupid and idiotic. Saying that Tito doesnt have good GnP isnt good is absurd. I want you to name all the fighters who you think have better Gnp than Tito. And if Tito was as terrible as you say he is he wouldnt have defended his LHW title 5 times which is tied fr the record. Yeah he's just awful. Anyone could kick Tito's ass, right?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Wow, this has to be one of the most idiotic and oppinionated excuse for a post I have ever read in my entire life.
> 
> Allow me to quote the great movie Billy Maddison,
> 
> What you just said was the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling incoherant response, did you even come close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room/thread is now dumber for having heard/read it. I award you no points and may god have mercy on your soul.


:laugh:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> tito's ground and pound is argueably the most effective in mma,lay and gay is something only an idiot or little kid would say.
> 
> his boxing is on level with anyone besides chuck in the lhw division.


i think ricardo arona has better IMO and his boxing is definatley not better than wanderlei or shogun


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I like TUF. I realize they dont have that many good fighters on the show, but its entertaining none the less. I've also seen many Pride fights, probably more than you. But I think Tito's a good fighter. I dont think he has a very good chance at Chuck but you are stupid and idiotic. Saying that Tito doesnt have good GnP isnt good is absurd. I want you to name all the fighters who you think have better Gnp than Tito. And if Tito was as terrible as you say he is he wouldnt have defended his LHW title 5 times which is tied fr the record. Yeah he's just awful. Anyone could kick Tito's ass, right?


i argee:thumbsup: saying tito will lose to chuck is one thing and i argee but saying he never deserved to be a champ, isnt a good fighter, and has crappy ground and pound is just ignorant and stupid


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

It's a huge fight & probably going to set records on the PPV and all that but it looks like one of those predictable fights that the UFC throws together geared for the newer fans. Chuck in the 1st -KO. (I hope I'm wrong).:thumbsdown:


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

when i said tito's boxing was equall to anyone besides chuck in the lhw division i meant in the ufc not in pride. 

when i said his ground and pound is agrueably the best in mma I meant mma. 

clearly in pride allot of the lhw guys have far better boxing


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

You know when Tito beats Chuck next month, he'll be doing his dance...










:cheeky4:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Some people in this thread have no clue what "Lay n pray" means. Dropping elbows, staying busy, and trying to finish your opponent isn't "Laying n praying". 

"Lay n gay"? What are you, 10?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Tito has a chance, of course, he's a great fighter whether you like him or not. The funny thing is how a lot of the talk has revolved around how much better he's gotten than he was in the last fight. 
But one thing not many people talk about is how much better Chuck now. Look at the difference between his first fight against Randy and the second two. The way he circles and moves and strikes all at once. I think Tito will just be overwhelmed.
The other hot topic is how busy Tito's been. Three fights, but against whom? A UFC newbie and an over-the-hill vet. Chuck only fought twice, but against two or the best lhw's the UFC has to offer.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Chucks an amazing fighter but, surprisingly to many , Tito matches up pretty good with Chuck. He has very good boxing skills, top notch defense, hes a cardio machine, you cant say the samething about Chuck, and most importantly Tito is a big strong 205lber, physically capable of taking chuck down and keepiing him there, unlike Horn/Babalu/Vernon White/Bustamante/ETC.... Tito can take a decent shot, he has to be RELENTLESS on the takedowns for the 1st 2 RDS to wear CHuck down, if he does this, he'll eventually get Chuck down and win the fight


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

If he can avoid getting stuffed, that is. Forrest figured out how to do it pretty fast.


----------



## Okilian (Nov 19, 2006)

im not sure where ppl get cardio machine from tito, hes been far from it. vs forrest he was gassed by the 2nd. vs frank shamrock he praticly passed out in exaustion. It is very evident from the 1st round with his strong take downs/GnP etc... he begins to dim quickly by 2nd and 3rd you see him throwing those long punchs that do little dmg(got no snap in them) almost like push punches. take downs are weak and uneffective.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Okilian said:


> im not sure where ppl get cardio machine from tito, hes been far from it. vs forrest he was gassed by the 2nd. vs frank shamrock he praticly passed out in exaustion. It is very evident from the 1st round with his strong take downs/GnP etc... he begins to dim quickly by 2nd and 3rd you see him throwing those long punchs that do little dmg(got no snap in them) almost like push punches. take downs are weak and uneffective.


he was injured going into the forrest fight and you know the whole reason he became a cardio freak was due to that loss to frank shamrock cause of his cardio up until that point he was winning you need to do your hmwk


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> when i said tito's boxing was equall to anyone besides chuck in the lhw division i meant in the ufc not in pride.
> 
> when i said his ground and pound is agrueably the best in mma I meant mma.
> 
> clearly in pride allot of the lhw guys have far better boxing


ummm ricardo arona is in mma.....


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

undertow503 said:


> You know when Tito beats Chuck next month, he'll be doing his dance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> It is time for us all to understand how one sided this match will be on December 30th. Tito Ortiz only has 1 weapon...the take down. Tito is a terrible fighter and a classic lay and gay warrior. The last couple pay per view events have shown complete destruction of UFC champions. Anderson Silva came from nowhere (according to the UFC only fans) and 100% outclassed him without breaking a sweat. Next we have GSP picking apart "The most dominant Welter Weight in the World!" pffttt Matt Hughes did no damage in that fight...and shouldnt have been fighting because he deserved to loose to BJ Penn. Matt Hughes is done for...hes going on a huge losing streak. He will fight BJ Penn and loose, then loose to GSP again. Rich will come back "Even Stronger" and loose even faster to Anderson Silva.
> 
> Now we get to the point. Tito Ortiz got ruined in the first match against Chuck. This is his big come back and hes been waiting for it for blah blah blah blah blah. I cant wait to see Titos face when he wakes up to BJM saying are you ok? You were KTFO in the first round...the fights over.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


I cant waite to see you start whining when tito beat the crap out of chuck ! hah.. "lay and gay" .. LOL gnp is a part of the sport ! if you really hate it so much.. you should watch boxing or something like that.. 
And your saying that tito is a terrible fighter?
maybe hes not the best figter, but call him terrible is just ****ing bullshit


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

I dont care what any of you say about Tito being a great fighter. I think you are all sick in the head for actually thinking hes good. Hes a lay and gay fighter. When he is on top ... most of the time hes doing nothing but trying to squeek out the victory. Hes boring to watch...and will get his face caved in yet again by Chuck. 

Plus, dont worry about me making up excuses for Chuck loosing...because ITS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN! Tito is just on a lower level than Chuck. Tito is not a world class fighter...just because he was the Champion of UFC during a time when the weight class was at its weakest! 

Tito is overrated and will loose!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Heggi said:


> I cant waite to see you start whining when tito beat the crap out of chuck ! hah.. "lay and gay" .. LOL gnp is a part of the sport ! if you really hate it so much.. you should watch boxing or something like that..
> And your saying that tito is a terrible fighter?
> maybe hes not the best figter, but call him terrible is just ****ing bullshit


Are you really that new to the sport? GET IT THREW YOU THICK SKULL!!! Tito is not a ground and pound, he LAYS ON TOP OF THE FIGHTER!!!!!!!! IDIOTS! Gosh! Eesh! it's hard to show you, but know this the ONLY way Tito will win is by a split decision! no other way, and even then Tito will just be laying on top of chuck gassed out of his face! CARDIO!! hahaha the only think i have seen him do for his crappy cardio is jump rope, and run with guys in his arms WWOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! 

Just you wait noob, just you wait.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Are you really that new to the sport? GET IT THREW YOU THICK SKULL!!! Tito is not a ground and pound, he LAYS ON TOP OF THE FIGHTER!!!!!!!! IDIOTS! Gosh! Eesh! it's hard to show you, but know this the ONLY way Tito will win is by a split decision! no other way, and even then Tito will just be laying on top of chuck gassed out of his face! CARDIO!! hahaha the only think i have seen him do for his crappy cardio is jump rope, and run with guys in his arms WWOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just you wait noob, just you wait.



I agree

Tito gasses and blows after the first round of almost every fight. The only way he can win is somehow if Chucks place is taken over by ken Shamrock! Then Tito will win!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> I agree
> 
> Tito gasses and blows after the first round of almost every fight. The only way he can win is somehow if Chucks place is taken over by ken Shamrock! Then Tito will win!
> 
> NaChOmAmA


But even then Tito couldn't finish Shamrock properly, they needed 3 fights to find out who really is the winner... talk about boosting your stats!


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

daman5 said:


> But even then Tito couldn't finish Shamrock properly, they needed 3 fights to find out who really is the winner... talk about boosting your stats!



haha I know!

Tito sucks...and people that dont realize that...know nothing about MMA...i dont care what names they call me or whatever. TITO SUCKS! He is like Matt Hughes and Sean Sherk and Mark "The Hammer" Coleman and Matt "terror" Serra. They all have 1 game plan...take you down and sit on top and hopefully get a win before decision. Unfortunatly for the fans...all they do is manhug! and hold out for the decision victory!

You know its true. There is no ground and pound in the UFC! KNEES AND KICKS TO THE HEAD IS GROUND AND POUND!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> I dont care what any of you say about Tito being a great fighter. I think you are all sick in the head for actually thinking hes good. Hes a lay and gay fighter. When he is on top ... most of the time hes doing nothing but trying to squeek out the victory. Hes boring to watch...and will get his face caved in yet again by Chuck.
> 
> Plus, dont worry about me making up excuses for Chuck loosing...because ITS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN! Tito is just on a lower level than Chuck. Tito is not a world class fighter...just because he was the Champion of UFC during a time when the weight class was at its weakest!
> 
> ...


ok your going a little far. saying chuck will beat him fine. saying he's boring fine. saying you don't like him and he's overrated also fine. but saying he is not a good fighter is stupid he obviously doesnt just go on top of a guy and does nothing if he did that the refs would pull him off. and i know you wouldn't like me to use the ken shamrock example so ill use the forrest griffen one did you see forrest griffens face after the fight ya laying on top of a guy and doing nothing does that to a guys face you alwasy hate on tito matt hughes and sean sherk beacuse they are all ground and pound specailists yes maybe you don't find it exciting but you can't deny it is a part of the sport and they are doing damage to thier opponents


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Are you really that new to the sport? GET IT THREW YOU THICK SKULL!!! Tito is not a ground and pound, he LAYS ON TOP OF THE FIGHTER!!!!!!!! IDIOTS! Gosh! Eesh! it's hard to show you, but know this the ONLY way Tito will win is by a split decision! no other way, and even then Tito will just be laying on top of chuck gassed out of his face! CARDIO!! hahaha the only think i have seen him do for his crappy cardio is jump rope, and run with guys in his arms WWOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just you wait noob, just you wait.


ya cause chuck liddell has such great cardio what fight are you reffering to that tito gassed NOOB


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> But even then Tito couldn't finish Shamrock properly, they needed 3 fights to find out who really is the winner... talk about boosting your stats!


honestly are you retarded he rearranged sham rocks face the first time elbowd the shit out of ken shamrock the second time and the only reason there was a third fight was because ken shamrock was complaining ken has a history of complaining


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> haha I know!
> 
> Tito sucks...and people that dont realize that...know nothing about MMA...i dont care what names they call me or whatever. TITO SUCKS! He is like Matt Hughes and Sean Sherk and Mark "The Hammer" Coleman and Matt "terror" Serra. They all have 1 game plan...take you down and sit on top and hopefully get a win before decision. Unfortunatly for the fans...all they do is manhug! and hold out for the decision victory!
> 
> ...


so dropping a shit load of elbows on your opponents face isnt ground and pound wtf are you talking about


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

People are gonna gas if they are to active, Chuck might have better cardio if he wasnt so explosive (when his opponents survive the beating he dishes out) Titos cardio is good but if he were like Chuck I'm sure hed gas too. Although I think they are both great fighters and I hope one doesnt win just because of him being the fresher opponent. That would be Tito probably..still I don't think Tito will come out on top, Chucks standup is dangerous and hes an all American wrestler. Which is why I'm wondering why people think if Tito takes him down its an auto win, it will give him points but i doubt it will be an auto win. Chuck is known for standing back up. Some people say Chuck has ONLY good standup but he has a wrestling background too. He just prefers to only use it for his takedown defense and like i said, standing back up when taken down.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> chucks takedown defence is over-rated, hes never defended constant takedown attemps against a smart experienced fighter with great cardio in a fight past a couple rounds. exept with jeremy horn and jeremy horns takedowns are not that great. id say chuck is actually the stronger man and equall wrestler.


Are you blind? Watch the last 2 Chuck vs Randy Couture fights. Randy's wrestling is far more superior than Tito or anyone else Chuck has fought. So now Tito is supposed to take Chuck down? Even if he does take him down he still has to keep him grounded which we've all seen Chuck pop right back up like a cork in water. Like I said before... Tito has blows thrown to his giant head from far less strikers than Chuck Liddell, just look at Forrest landing blows to Tito. If Chuck connects like that it's lights out for Tito.


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Are you really that new to the sport? GET IT THREW YOU THICK SKULL!!! Tito is not a ground and pound, he LAYS ON TOP OF THE FIGHTER!!!!!!!! IDIOTS! Gosh! Eesh! it's hard to show you, but know this the ONLY way Tito will win is by a split decision! no other way, and even then Tito will just be laying on top of chuck gassed out of his face! CARDIO!! hahaha the only think i have seen him do for his crappy cardio is jump rope, and run with guys in his arms WWOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just you wait noob, just you wait.


i have watched ufc from day one !.. so **** YOU !
tito have bad cardio ? OMFG ! JEZ.. GET THE **** AWAY FROM THIS FORUM YOU STUPIED **** ! you dont know a shit !

ohh.. and btw, just wait you noob? how old are you? 10 ?


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

daman 5 wins award for most hated member in this forum


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> daman 5 wins award for most hated member in this forum


i dun hate anyone on this forum except maybe chris1972


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> haha I know!
> 
> Tito sucks...and people that dont realize that...know nothing about MMA...i dont care what names they call me or whatever. TITO SUCKS! He is like Matt Hughes and Sean Sherk and Mark "The Hammer" Coleman and Matt "terror" Serra. They all have 1 game plan...take you down and sit on top and hopefully get a win before decision. Unfortunatly for the fans...all they do is manhug! and hold out for the decision victory!
> 
> ...


Even if they are one dimensional if they win fights thats all that matters. You fight to win, not to see whose the most well rounded. If being well rounded wins you the fight..great, but if you use stricktly GnP, striking, submissions, etc. to win thats good too. The bottom line is if guys win fights they are NOT bad fighters. Tito, Hughes, and Sherk win fights and they've all been champions. To call them over rated is one thing but to say there terrible is just ignorance.


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree with with Asslicker, it's who wins fights that matters...who cares if the wins are only against green inexperienced fighters or guys who are a decade past their prime? A win is win dammit!!!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> I agree with with Asslicker, it's who wins fights that matters...who cares if the wins are only against green inexperienced fighters or guys who are a decade past their prime? A win is win dammit!!!


your sarcasim is so intelligent and on the spot i mean look at all the talent the lhw division has right now there are so many talented fighters that could be put infront of tito right now who he would lose against:cheeky4:


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> your sarcasim is so intelligent and on the spot i mean look at all the talent the lhw division has right now there are so many talented fighters that could be put infront of tito right now who he would lose against:cheeky4:



So you fully agree with me that Ortiz hasn't beaten anyone noteworthy. Thank you...thank you for agreeing with me completely. Now if you could also confirm that the fights Tito _has _won have been less than impressive. He couldn't finish Griffin, Belfort or Cote in fact the only person he's actually finished since his victory over Elvis Sinosic is Ken Shamrock...not exactly a resume I'd be posting on Monster.com


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> It is time for us all to understand how one sided this match will be on December 30th. Tito Ortiz only has 1 weapon...the take down. Tito is a terrible fighter and a classic lay and gay warrior. The last couple pay per view events have shown complete destruction of UFC champions. Anderson Silva came from nowhere (according to the UFC only fans) and 100% outclassed him without breaking a sweat. Next we have GSP picking apart "The most dominant Welter Weight in the World!" pffttt Matt Hughes did no damage in that fight...and shouldnt have been fighting because he deserved to loose to BJ Penn. Matt Hughes is done for...hes going on a huge losing streak. He will fight BJ Penn and loose, then loose to GSP again. Rich will come back "Even Stronger" and loose even faster to Anderson Silva.
> 
> Now we get to the point. Tito Ortiz got ruined in the first match against Chuck. This is his big come back and hes been waiting for it for blah blah blah blah blah. I cant wait to see Titos face when he wakes up to BJM saying are you ok? You were KTFO in the first round...the fights over.
> 
> NaChOmAmA



Well the good news is you're only half stupid, you can't compare Tito Ortiz who is on the rise, to Hughes and Franklin who were champions and were dethroned.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> So you fully agree with me that Ortiz hasn't beaten anyone noteworthy. Thank you...thank you for agreeing with me completely. Now if you could also confirm that the fights Tito _has _won have been less than impressive. He couldn't finish Griffin, Belfort or Cote in fact the only person he's actually finished since his victory over Elvis Sinosic is Ken Shamrock...not exactly a resume I'd be posting on Monster.com


what i was trying to say was that there is no big talent in lhw right now i mean there is rashad evans forrest griffin and bisping but they are all still too new to the sport i will agree however that he had had gone down hill since his loss to randy coutoue


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

tito...will..beat...chuck...thats..all...folks


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> tito...will..beat...chuck...thats..all...folks


I smell some ground and pound!!

:cheeky4:


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Tito aint beating Chuck, I'm very certain with that. Chuck is going to murder Tito plain and simple.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Tito will not win. Ive already bet all 14 thousand points and whatever points I can muster up until then on Chuck Liddell. NO way can Tito win. Sorry, not gonna happen!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Your gonna loose a lot of money


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

you mean WIN a lot!

:cheeky4: 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Well the good news is you're only half stupid, you can't compare Tito Ortiz who is on the rise, to Hughes and Franklin who were champions and were dethroned.


Huh? Wasn't Tito dethroned also?


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

> Huh? Wasn't Tito dethroned also?


Guess he "half-remembers" Tito getting the shit beat out of him when he was champ.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Tito was only champ becasue he had no competition. 

He sucks!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Heggi said:


> Your gonna loose a lot of money


go a head, bet your money on tito, DO EEEEETT, you will see how bad he actually is when he can barley last 2 rounds with chuck.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Tito will fall. His legs will buckle and he will smoke his face on the matt after taking a few shots from Liddell. I predict a second round KO for liddell.


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> go a head, bet your money on tito, DO EEEEETT, you will see how bad he actually is when he can barley last 2 rounds with chuck.


im gonna laugh my ass of when tito wins :laugh: 
barley last 2 rounds? what? ohh i forgot.. titos
cardio sucks. :laugh: you have a lot to learn my friend.
And yea, i will bet all my money after Diego
wins, cuz then i have my money back


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Heggi said:


> im gonna laugh my ass of when tito wins :laugh:
> barley last 2 rounds? what? ohh i forgot.. titos
> cardio sucks. :laugh: you have a lot to learn my friend.
> And yea, i will bet all my money after Diego
> wins, cuz then i have my money back


Tito's cardio is the last thing he needs to be concerned about...but you know what really does suck? His fighting ability. It sucked against Griffin, it sucked against Belfort it sucked against Cote...the only person that guy's been abale to finish of late is someone old enough to be his father. Yet you geniuses believe that he's got what it takes to be beat Chuck liddell. That, my drooling boob of a friend, is what's laughable.

Tito isn't even in the same league as Chuck.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yah it definetly isnt going to be Titos Cardio that makes him not last through the second round. It is going to be Chucks fists.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> Tito's cardio is the last thing he needs to be concerned about...but you know what really does suck? His fighting ability. It sucked against Griffin, it sucked against Belfort it sucked against Cote...the only person that guy's been abale to finish of late is someone old enough to be his father. Yet you geniuses believe that he's got what it takes to be beat Chuck liddell. That, my drooling boob of a friend, is what's laughable.
> 
> Tito isn't even in the same league as Chuck.


w00t, this guy has now been repped, because he knows what hes talking about!


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohh.. yea i know ! chuck is awsome hes like a god !
no one can stop him, it impossible LOL ! :laugh: 
im laughing right now.. you guys are so.......
haha :laugh: 
just wait ok  you will see what im takling about =)


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Heggi said:


> Ohh.. yea i know ! chuck is awsome hes like a god !
> no one can stop him, it impossible LOL ! :laugh:
> im laughing right now.. you guys are so.......
> haha :laugh:
> just wait ok  you will see what im takling about =)



Not a god, not unstoppable, not even "awesome"...just 10 times the fighter Tito is.


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> Not a god, not unstoppable, not even "awesome"...just 10 times the fighter Tito is.


what do you think about a bet mr.bungle?
hehe, if chuck wins i have to write TITO SUX
in my sig, and have a picture of chuck with the belt.
But if tito wins, you have to do the opposit?


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Heggi said:


> what do you think about a bet mr.bungle?
> hehe, if chuck wins i have to write TITO SUX
> in my sig, and have a picture of chuck with the belt.
> But if tito wins, you have to do the opposit?



You're on....and the loser has to create a "Public Apology For My Stupidity" thread!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Haha thats a funny bet.


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> You're on....and the loser has to create a "Public Apology For My Stupidity" thread!


heheh, sounds good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Why do you think Tito will win?*

See if you kids knew your A,B,C you would see that Tito is only a C level fighter.....


A = Likes of Anderson Silva (quick, smart, legs and punches), GSP (Fast, Strong, Smart, Calm).

B = Matt Hughes, (Strong, Good on the ground), [Now this is my argument] Chuck Lidell (Quick with hands, great take down defence, (but he also hos power but every fighter wants power)).

C = Tito Ortiz (Has the ability to neutralize his fighter on the ground), Forrest Griffen (Quick eye, and good fists (now this is 2 but only counts for 1 cuz they are only "good"))


Now these are letters, but as you know by grades 100-80 is all GSP and Anderson Silva. Hughes is in the low 70's, and Chuck well hes in the high 70's because he has the punchers chance.

Ortiz is in the high 60's but still a distance from Chuck. So Ortiz does have a tiny Chance, and i have said this before Tito can only win by a decision. Which he is the master of, but if Tito gets caught with 1 punch, not even a full punch, Tito is out! So that's why i say Tito can't win! LOL because Tito couldn't even take down Forrest.

Who would give Tito another good fight.

Or BABAAAAALOOOOOOOOOOOO! why hasn't he fought Tito? ohhh wait because we already know the outcome!

Because Sobral is very very very good, he just got over confident with Chuck, and thought he could stand, and BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Soblar is done.

So now i ask you, Why do you think Tito is going to win?


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> See if you kids knew your A,B,C you would see that Tito is only a C level fighter.....
> 
> 
> A = Likes of Anderson Silva (quick, smart, legs and punches), GSP (Fast, Strong, Smart, Calm).
> ...


you know what daman? im done with you.. you just want to
make people pissed..


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Heggi said:


> you know what daman? im done with you.. you just want to
> make people pissed..


How is this pissing people off? you know im right, and you just refuse to say it!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Daman5 how can you put Anderson Silva as an A level fighter and Chuck as a B level fighter. Anderson has 2 impressive victories in the UFC by Kncokout. Before that he was a so so Pride fighter that never even got a chance to fight any of their top talent before he left to a weaker UFC middleweight division. Sure he looks good in the UFC, but If your not going to put Liddell as an A level fighter how can you put Anderson as one.


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> How is this pissing people off? you know im right, and you just refuse to say it!


if your so sure, join our sig bet then


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Daman5 how can you put Anderson Silva as an A level fighter and Chuck as a B level fighter. Anderson has 2 impressive victories in the UFC by Kncokout. Before that he was a so so Pride fighter that never even got a chance to fight any of their top talent before he left to a weaker UFC middleweight division. Sure he looks good in the UFC, but If your not going to put Liddell as an A level fighter how can you put Anderson as one.


Wow, finally a question i would like to answer!

I say this because it who i have seen fight and how he has beaten them, i think he would rip apart anyone in the ufc, (thats why i have said ufc is only a b level league).

Anderson isn't just from pride, hes in King of the cage, that Hawaii one rumble on the rock, and vale tudo. 

He's very good and has only gotten better with his losses.

Remember Chuck is in the high 70's, 78-79 hes right there. Hes only really has 2 things going for him, and if you get in the right you know what you are going to get. I'm not saying Chuck isn't good, i like him and he fights decent, but its an insault to see him fight someone like Tito.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Heggi said:


> if your so sure, join our sig bet then


Ya ill bet my sig!! lol, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Heggi said:


> if your so sure, join our sig bet then


all you have to write is 
Ignorance is bliss - 1


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> See if you kids knew your A,B,C you would see that Tito is only a C level fighter.....
> 
> 
> A = Likes of Anderson Silva (quick, smart, legs and punches), GSP (Fast, Strong, Smart, Calm).
> ...


if heggi wont bother telling you how your wrong i will

first off matt hughes and chuck liddell level b fighters? matt hughes is the most dominant welterweight champ ever in the history of the ufc. and chuck liddell IMO is the third best LHW in the world (behind shogun if he is still a lhw and wanderlei)so how are they level B fighters? and chuck doesnt only have a "punchers chance" he is a very accurate counter puncher and doesnt just swing wildly 

second babalu is greatly overrated he beat a young shogun like 3 years ago his only great victory his winning streek was against cans 

third it has probably been said before but ill say agian just for you if chuck can impose his game itd be over within the first 2 rounds if tito can impose his it'll either go to a decision or ref stoppage in the 4th or 5th


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Wow, finally a question i would like to answer!
> 
> I say this because it who i have seen fight and how he has beaten them, i think he would rip apart anyone in the ufc, (thats why i have said ufc is only a b level league).
> 
> ...


or your the same retard i argued with before that thought anderson silva could beat anyone in ufc :laugh: tim sylvia,AA,brandon vera, Chuck liddell, and prolly even tito would **** him up anderson isnt almighty and its not like chuck hasnt fought over in pride before he beat a very tough guy mezger and alistar overeem


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> if heggi wont bother telling you how your wrong i will
> 
> first off matt hughes and chuck liddell level b fighters? matt hughes is the most dominant welterweight champ ever in the history of the ufc. and chuck liddell IMO is the third best LHW in the world (behind shogun if he is still a lhw and wanderlei)so how are they level B fighters? and chuck doesnt only have a "punchers chance" he is a very accurate counter puncher and doesnt just swing wildly
> 
> ...



GAME?!?!?! wtf, the only game tito can bring is mud wrestling. HE'S A PUSS!!!

And as i said earlier UFC is a B level league!!! The champs fought no ones (besides Chuck, (matt hughes wins buy luck .. ie time, or fluke ingury)) Tim Syliva what a joke, Shawn is just good now because they placed another belt out there, he would have been a no body.

Now that you see someone like Anderson cream Rich "Deuce" Franlin, you think its by luck?!?! lol dude open your eyes you sit there and say ohhhhhh ufc rocks and waaa waaa waaaa *damn sheep* 

look at what you have, you quoted the damn UFC Preview, "Matt Hughes is one of the most dominate welterweights in the world!"

MAN COME UP WITH YOUR OWN OPINION! So as i said before and long time ago, CHECK YOUR FACTS, Pride isn't the only "other" league out there. It's why i have said that ufc is only a b level league.

And with out the new addtions like Anderson and (not GSP is starting to shine) and hopefully Little Emlinkigoitjdkfjoit (no idea how that is spelt) UFC might be a mid b league, but they still have trash like Tim Syliva


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> or your the same retard i argued with before that thought anderson silva could beat anyone in ufc :laugh: tim sylvia,AA,brandon vera, Chuck liddell, and prolly even tito would **** him up anderson isnt almighty and its not like chuck hasnt fought over in pride before he beat a very tough guy mezger and alistar overeem


You have no idea how good he actually is, you haven't even seen his ground game yet. 

Anderson Silva has the same ability like Kevin Randleman. HE has the ablility to beat anyone in the world, but when he steps in the ring he get nervous. But as i said now that he's getting clamer and more level headed Anderson is now a killing machine! 

But none of you have followed him like i have seen. So don't say you know that he couldn't beat up anyone. 

Rich Franklin was feared in the UFC, level headed Anderson look him les than 3 mins to kick his ass.

Lebien less then a minute. So you haven't even seen him break a sweat, and you think he's only as good as the people in his weight class!! HAHAHA


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

"You have no idea how good he actually is, you haven't even seen his ground game yet." 

and you are sure he doesent know why?

"Anderson Silva has the same ability like Kevin Randleman. HE has the ablility to beat anyone in the world, but when he steps in the ring he get nervous. But as i said now that he's getting clamer and more level headed Anderson is now a killing machine! "

wrong and stupid sounding


"But none of you have followed him like i have seen. So don't say you know that he couldn't beat up anyone. "

wrong again and again stupid sounding

"Rich Franklin was feared in the UFC, level headed Anderson look him les than 3 mins to kick his ass."

it had nothing to do with him being "level headed", he had an edge striking with franklin and a huge advatage in the clinch, franklin came into a fight that was a bad matchup with a bad gameplan.


"Lebien less then a minute. So you haven't even seen him break a sweat, and you think he's only as good as the people in his weight class!! HAHAHA"

another dumbass post



daman 5 go back to preschool


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> GAME?!?!?! wtf, the only game tito can bring is mud wrestling. HE'S A PUSS!!!
> 
> And as i said earlier UFC is a B level league!!! The champs fought no ones (besides Chuck, (matt hughes wins buy luck .. ie time, or fluke ingury)) Tim Syliva what a joke, Shawn is just good now because they placed another belt out there, he would have been a no body.
> 
> ...


yes cause i am obviously a ufc nut hugger you can see the ufc light weight champ in my avatar :cheeky4: and pride doesnt have a 170 division only a 160 and hayato sakurai who is rated second among light weights in pride got killed by hughes and did i ever mention luck being the reason anderson silva won hell have i even said he's shit??? how about you open your eyes and read my comments buddy and im not quoting ufc its a fact who has been more dominant in welter weight division than matt hughes ????? and he has tied the record for most title defences in a row TWICE its just a fact dont assume everything ufc says is bullshit


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> You have no idea how good he actually is, you haven't even seen his ground game yet.
> 
> Anderson Silva has the same ability like Kevin Randleman. HE has the ablility to beat anyone in the world, but when he steps in the ring he get nervous. But as i said now that he's getting clamer and more level headed Anderson is now a killing machine!
> 
> ...


wow i think your thinking of fedor the way you talk about him anderson has lost to submissions before and randleman HAD potential but he is just shit now and im not disargeeing that he isnt a good middle weight he will prolly hold the belt for a long ass time but tito who would get the takedown and pound the life out of him just because he is stronger and bigger chuck would straight up knock him the **** out so would AA tim sylvia(unless he is being *****) and probably vera get off silva's balls for one second and you just might realize he is beatable


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

daman5 said:


> You have no idea how good he actually is, you haven't even seen his ground game yet.
> 
> Anderson Silva has the same ability like Kevin Randleman. HE has the ablility to beat anyone in the world, but when he steps in the ring he get nervous. But as i said now that he's getting clamer and more level headed Anderson is now a killing machine!
> 
> ...


Do you seriously think that Anderson Silva could beat someone like Paulo Filho or Matt Lindland. Like the guy couldnt even beat Ryo Chonan. You think he is God or something. Like he is a good fighter and all but not the greatest in the world.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Do you seriously think that Anderson Silva could beat someone like Paulo Filho or Matt Lindland. Like the guy couldnt even beat Ryo Chonan. You think he is God or something. Like he is a good fighter and all but not the greatest in the world.


definatly couldnt beat paul filho misaki or hendo IMO but i dont understand the hype with matt linland havent seen that much from him and from what i have seen im not that impressed well not impressed enough to rate him #1


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> definatly couldnt beat paul filho misaki or hendo IMO but i dont understand the hype with matt linland havent seen that much from him and from what i have seen im not that impressed well not impressed enough to rate him #1


IMO Filho is the number 1 in the world. Lindland is defonetly up there though. He is ver skilled. I agree that misaki and henderson could beat silva. Most likely kang could take him to.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> wow i think your thinking of fedor the way you talk about him anderson has lost to submissions before and randleman HAD potential but he is just shit now and im not disargeeing that he isnt a good middle weight he will prolly hold the belt for a long ass time but tito who would get the takedown and pound the life out of him just because he is stronger and bigger chuck would straight up knock him the **** out so would AA tim sylvia(unless he is being *****) and probably vera get off silva's balls for one second and you just might realize he is beatable


See, you think that Silva is just some noob who hasn't been around, lol hes been in 4 different leagues, that i have seen. Not counting anything that i haven't seen. He can take a pucnh from almost anyone (maybe not chuck, but he knows this and wont let chuck hit him.

Then Syliva would shit his pants if he got in the ring.

GSP and him would give him a good battle but it would be taken over by Anderson just because of his experiance.

Muay Thai and BBJ is a deadly combination to have, and i dont know any other fighter in the UFC who has mastered more than 1 fighting style.

great on the ground, amazing standing up how would he loose?


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

daman5 said:


> hopefully Little Emlinkigoitjdkfjoit (no idea how that is spelt) UFC might be a mid b league, but they still have trash like Tim Syliva




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH THATS AMAZING!

Little Emlinkigoitjdkfjoit! AMAZING!
Repped!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> wow i think your thinking of fedor the way you talk about him anderson has lost to submissions before and randleman HAD potential but he is just shit now and im not disargeeing that he isnt a good middle weight he will prolly hold the belt for a long ass time but tito who would get the takedown and pound the life out of him just because he is stronger and bigger chuck would straight up knock him the **** out so would AA tim sylvia(unless he is being *****) and probably vera get off silva's balls for one second and you just might realize he is beatable


And people havent even seen him on the ground yet, lol just wait onces hes on the back his legs are long and he could easly wrap a traingle around Tito, when tito has him stacked on the fence trying to punch him.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

PEN1S!


Just thought Id lighten up the mood!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> See, you think that Silva is just some noob who hasn't been around, lol hes been in 4 different leagues, that i have seen. Not counting anything that i haven't seen. He can take a pucnh from almost anyone (maybe not chuck, but he knows this and wont let chuck hit him.
> 
> Then Syliva would shit his pants if he got in the ring.
> 
> ...


again before you reply me read my posts i never said anderson silvas a noob i never even said he was crap in fact i think hes top 5 middleweights in the world but your just blowing it way out of proportion he is BEATABLE HE HAS LOSSESS


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> And people havent even seen him on the ground yet, lol just wait onces hes on the back his legs are long and he could easly wrap a traingle around Tito, when tito has him stacked on the fence trying to punch him.


and for gods sake your not the only person who has seen him before ufc ive seen his pride fights i know he's amazing on the ground but tito would just plain out muscle him inpose his GnP game on him and pound his face


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> again before you reply me read my posts i never said anderson silvas a noob i never even said he was crap in fact i think hes top 5 middleweights in the world but your just blowing it way out of proportion he is BEATABLE HE HAS LOSSESS


I never said he was unbeatalbe, i just dont think anyone in the UFC is good enough to beat him. He's an A level fighter, UFC is a B level league, where most of the fighters are B level.

So, how would he lose, Chuck and GSP have the best chances against him, Chuck has a punchers chance, and GSP is stronger faster, but Silva is a black belt in the same Art as GSP, so i give the skill to Silva.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> I never said he was unbeatalbe, i just dont think anyone in the UFC is good enough to beat him. He's an A level fighter, UFC is a B level league, where most of the fighters are B level.
> 
> So, how would he lose, Chuck and GSP have the best chances against him, Chuck has a punchers chance, and GSP is stronger faster, but Silva is a black belt in the same Art as GSP, so i give the skill to Silva.


"Muay Thai and BBJ is a deadly combination to have, and i dont know any other fighter in the UFC who has mastered more than 1 fighting style.

great on the ground, amazing standing up how would he loose?" 

sounds like u think he's unbeatable to me and im not gonna name all the fighters in ufc i think can beat anderson silva again im just going to go with the fighters your bringing up as far as a gsp and anderson silva fight goes i think we're on the same page but if anderson silva ever fought chuck chuck would knock him the **** out what does he have that chuck has never seen before? what could make you possibly conscieve that chuck only has a punchers chance please enlighten me


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> "Muay Thai and BBJ is a deadly combination to have, and i dont know any other fighter in the UFC who has mastered more than 1 fighting style.
> 
> great on the ground, amazing standing up how would he loose?"
> 
> sounds like u think he's unbeatable to me and im not gonna name all the fighters in ufc i think can beat anderson silva again im just going to go with the fighters your bringing up as far as a gsp and anderson silva fight goes i think we're on the same page but if anderson silva ever fought chuck chuck would knock him the **** out what does he have that chuck has never seen before? what could make you possibly conscieve that chuck only has a punchers chance please enlighten me


Ummm, cuz he stands up and boxes, and sometime toss his big hambone up there to KO people, BUT HE ONLY PUNCHES.

So, how is that not a punchers chance?

and his muai thai is rediclous, if he got inside of chuck and got a clinch it would be over just like "Deuce"


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

The thing is he wouldnt get a clinch on Chuck. Chuck stronger and would know better than to get in that situation. Just because Anderson beat Rich in the clinch doesnt mean he has a whole future of automatic clinch victories over top notch fighters like your implying.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

asskicker said:


> The thing is he wouldnt get a clinch on Chuck. Chuck stronger and would know better than to get in that situation. Just because Anderson beat Rich in the clinch doesnt mean he has a whole future of automatic clinch victories over top notch fighters like your implying.


Never said taht either, but what i am saying is that if it was to stand up, Anderson would kick chuck in the face, because it would be quick for anderson to stun chuck like that, then make his way in and get the clinch and finish it, (this wouldn't be like a first round thing, it would be in the later rounds)


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Thats not a bad opinion. Its definatly possible. I think Chuck would win but I wouldnt sign Anderson off. I think Silva has a chance of beating anyone in the UFC but realisticly I cant see him beating Sylvia, Monson, or Arlovski because of size disadvantage. I also think Chuck, Tito, and Vera would more than likely beat him. I also think GSP and Penn could beat him, but probably not.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

If Anderson tried trading with Chuck, hit for hit..hes a dead man.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> If Anderson tried trading with Chuck, hit for hit..hes a dead man.


He wouldnt do that though. He would stay back and use his remarkably precise striking. I still think Chuck would win though.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Probably right, it could be JUST the wrestlers/GNP experts that try that, a known striker would probably be a bit more cautious..not including Vernon White, haha.

Anyways..if they traded, Chuck would win..but if Silva stayed back like he would, i still think Chuck would have the edge, his counter punching is good and hes an accurate striker, he obviously wouldnt drop down a peg in the clinch like Franklin did.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Ummm, cuz he stands up and boxes, and sometime toss his big hambone up there to KO people, BUT HE ONLY PUNCHES.
> 
> So, how is that not a punchers chance?
> 
> and his muai thai is rediclous, if he got inside of chuck and got a clinch it would be over just like "Deuce"


ok first off he can kick too though not much he can kick but yes he mostly punches but a punchers chance is kinda implying getting lucky chuck doesnt get lucky with his punches he is very accurate and skilled plus alistar overeem if you saw the fight gave chuck a shit load of knees but chuck still took it and knocked him out


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

I say we just let Wandy Kill Chuck and let anderson repeatedly kill rich...then we can have GSP kill Hughes over and over and over again! Then we can watch Tito loose to everyone...because he blows! 

I like where this is going!

Then Aleksander E will kill Sylvia!

Its sweet!

MFS is dead! OVERRATED! Except Jeremy Horn! YAY! 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

I would like to see Wandy try to avenge his loss:cheeky4: to the c level Tito or Vitor before he gets ko'd by Chuck.
MFS is dead? How many MFS fighters are in the top ten of their weight classes? Maybe check it out before you make yourself look less than knowledgeable.


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Silva would murder Chuck.

Don't be so delusional...it's embarrassing.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Hawkdomination said:


> I would like to see Wandy try to avenge his loss:cheeky4: to the c level Tito or Vitor before he gets ko'd by Chuck.
> MFS is dead? How many MFS fighters are in the top ten of their weight classes? Maybe check it out before you make yourself look less than knowledgeable.



Uhhh

Most of their top fighters just got dethroned.

That sounds like MFS is falling doesnt it? Tim Sylvia is next!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Uhhh
> 
> Most of their top fighters just got dethroned.
> 
> ...


For the most part MFS hasn't been doing so well. Except for Lawler. Sylvia is gonna lose his title if he fights Vera


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

cabby said:


> For the most part MFS hasn't been doing so well. Except for Lawler. Sylvia is gonna lose his title if he fights Vera


Ya vera will knock his silly ass out


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> I say we just let Wandy Kill Chuck and let anderson repeatedly kill rich...then we can have GSP kill Hughes over and over and over again! Then we can watch Tito loose to everyone...because he blows!
> 
> I like where this is going!
> 
> ...


i think this is the first post that i argee with you on :laugh:MFS definatley needs to start looking for new talent i could see jens pulver getting the title if he gets his shit togther though


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

I’m a little confused, if the UFC is a “B level league” organization, then what other organizations are in that B level league???? I agree that Pride has better fighters in the heavyweight class and more depth in the light heavyweight class, they’ve shown what they can do in the Middleweight class but other than that what other organization has world class fighters than Pride and the UFC?

You make it sound like the UFC is some backwater organization that has no world class fighters and that there is some “A level league” out there with multiple organizations that have the talent to embarrass the UFC.

If Pride was available on TV without having to PPV every single fight I would watch it just as much as the UFC (I relate to the heavyweights better) but that’s just not the case and the UFC needs to bring in some better talent but the reality is that Pride has some real losers and fat freaks as well, its not infallible.

Can anyone just enjoy great fighters and fights or is the need to say “my dad can beat up your dad” too strong?


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> If Pride was available on TV without having to PPV every single fight I would watch it just as much as the UFC (I relate to the heavyweights better) but that’s just not the case and the UFC needs to bring in some better talent but the reality is that Pride has some real losers and fat freaks as well, its not infallible.
> 
> Can anyone just enjoy great fighters and fights or is the need to say “my dad can beat up your dad” too strong?


Well if you lived in a better country like Canada, you would know that The Fight Network plays Pride events on a weekly basis! All the old Pride events are played like weekly fights! Its amazing! Thats why some Canadians are more informed about MMA than some American fans. 

The fact is. Pride has better rules. 10 minute first ruonds and knees andkicsk to the head!

Ok now that ive had some spelling mistakes...i must admin I AM DRUNK OFF MY ASS AND JUST GOT HOME FROM THE BAR!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Well if you lived in a better country like Canada, you would know that The Fight Network plays Pride events on a weekly basis! All the old Pride events are played like weekly fights! Its amazing! Thats why some Canadians are more informed about MMA than some American fans.
> 
> The fact is. Pride has better rules. 10 minute first ruonds and knees andkicsk to the head!
> 
> ...


If I lived in Canada I would make ½ what I make in the USA (Canadian biotech automation engineering positions are almost non existent).
Trust me I know, I work with plenty of Canadians that have to travel here in order to make a good living in my industry.
I would have to live in the freezing dark over 50% of the year. I would have to listen to ***** French spoken (almost as bad as peasant Spanish).

Canada is OK but I’m getting sick of all the America bashing right now because its trendy, face it, your country in the scheme of things is IRRELAVANT!

Yes Pride is a great organization, but in the end, you’re not fighting in Pride so why prattle on about it so much?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> If I lived in Canada I would make ½ what I make in the USA (Canadian biotech automation engineering positions are almost non existent).
> Trust me I know, I work with plenty of Canadians that have to travel here in order to make a good living in my industry.
> I would have to live in the freezing dark over 50% of the year. I would have to listen to ***** French spoken (almost as bad as peasant Spanish).
> 
> ...


Easy on the Canadian bashing cause you dont even seem like you know much. The only place where it is dark most of the year is like in the arctic and basically only unuits live there. And I live here and hear barelly any French but I dont live in Quebec, but seriously the FIght Network kicks ass.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

If you read my post and what it was in response to you wouldn’t cry about any perceived “Canada bashing” personally I don’t spend any time thinking about Canada one way or another I’m just sick of America bashing by people who seem obsessed with my country.

One again I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT CANADA EITHER WAY.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> If you read my post and what it was in response to you wouldn’t cry about any perceived “Canada bashing” personally I don’t spend any time thinking about Canada one way or another I’m just sick of America bashing by people who seem obsessed with my country.
> 
> One again I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT CANADA EITHER WAY.


Ya man I am not bashing the states or anything, I just dont like people saying stuff when it doesnt seem like they know what their talking about.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> Canada is OK but I’m getting sick of all the America bashing right now because its trendy, face it, your country in the scheme of things is IRRELAVANT!
> 
> Yes Pride is a great organization, but in the end, you’re not fighting in Pride so why prattle on about it so much?


First off, I would rather be part of our supposed "IRRELAVANT!" country that be in any way associated with the absolute BULLSHIT YOUR COUNTRY PUTS THIS EARTH THROUGH EACH AND EVERY DAY!

But enough about politics, this is an MMA forum and we've gone through this before!

I just want people who only watch UFC and think TUF is the be all end all of MMA to stop posting about how amazing Tito Ortiz is and how wicked Matt Hughes and Rich Franklin is. Im sick of hearing about the UFC being the best the MMA world has to offer. There are a few leagues that are roughly on the same level as UFC.

Best - Pride

2nd - KOTK (most tuf people are from there), TKO (lots of tough canadian fighters GSP David Loiseau Mark Homminick etc), UFC, Cage Rage(Butterbean Anderson Silva Vitor Belfor) IVC (International Vale Tudo - Brazillian bareknuckled fighting) Anderson Silva Wanderlei Silva and other leagues too

3rd - Alaska MMA (boring shit)others too

I cant think of any more right now. But there are a lot of people from other leagues that can totally hang if not dominate the UFC fighters. The UFC is just televised more so people are exposed to it, making it an obvious favourite.

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

if you are interested in being taken seriously nachokid, i think you need to stop being a *knowitall* kid and stop the bashing of fighters. Tito is a great fighter, Matt is a great fighter and guess what... Franklin is a great fighter. Im pretty sure ive been an MMA fan longer than you and most others on this forum and i see people post things that are wrong and things i dont agree with, i still dont correct them all the time and when i do its with respect. And i dont bash on great fighters. exept for sylvia but i wouldnt call him a great fighter anymore, i call him a great survivor now days


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

The United States is a cesspool of poverty crime and racism...your government sells itself to the highest bidder and commits atrocities and war crimes around the world that make Hitler look like a pussycat. Americans love to boast about your so called "military might" yet you cant defeat a bunch of rag tag insurgents whose arsenal consists mostly of homemade bombs made out of barbecue parts.

You're president is a laughing stock, you're own generals freely admit that the American military is over extended by 3 conflicts which is why they cant do shit when a disaster like Katrina hits. The bi-partisan auditor of government spending has stated that the Bush administrations reckless spending is putting the country in a financial situation comparable to what caused the fall of the Roman Empire...

I could go on and, the fact is that most of the American people are ignorant and blind. You think you have it so good but you don’t even have the basic freedom to walk down the street at night in many urban areas without getting shot. You're country is a mess. You're education system is a mess. You're reputation in the world should embarrass you. 

But just keep chanting "USA #1" and everything will be all right


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Do not talk of what you dont understand. The comments you are making are uneducated and your attitude that you know more than anyone else will no longer be tolerated on this forum.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> The United States is a cesspool of poverty crime and racism...your government sells itself to the highest bidder and commits atrocities and war crimes around the world that make Hitler look like a pussycat. Americans love to boast about your so called "military might" yet you cant defeat a bunch of rag tag insurgents whose arsenal consists mostly of homemade bombs made out of barbecue parts.
> 
> You're president is a laughing stock, you're own generals freely admit that the American military is over extended by 3 conflicts which is why they cant do shit when a disaster like Katrina hits. The bi-partisan auditor of government spending has stated that the Bush administrations reckless spending is putting the country in a financial situation comparable to what caused the fall of the Roman Empire...
> 
> ...



Well shite, I can't argue with most of that.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Well if you lived in a better country like Canada, you would know that The Fight Network plays Pride events on a weekly basis! All the old Pride events are played like weekly fights! Its amazing! Thats why some Canadians are more informed about MMA than some American fans.
> 
> The fact is. Pride has better rules. 10 minute first ruonds and knees andkicsk to the head!
> 
> ...


how can i get the fight network


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> The United States is a cesspool of poverty crime and racism...your government sells itself to the highest bidder and commits atrocities and war crimes around the world that make Hitler look like a pussycat. Americans love to boast about your so called "military might" yet you cant defeat a bunch of rag tag insurgents whose arsenal consists mostly of homemade bombs made out of barbecue parts.
> 
> You're president is a laughing stock, you're own generals freely admit that the American military is over extended by 3 conflicts which is why they cant do shit when a disaster like Katrina hits. The bi-partisan auditor of government spending has stated that the Bush administrations reckless spending is putting the country in a financial situation comparable to what caused the fall of the Roman Empire...
> 
> ...


repped :thumbsup:


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> how can i get the fight network


you need a rogers digital cable box first off.
Then call and sign up for the fight network. Its like 3 bucks a month or something silly like that!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Do not talk of what you dont understand. The comments you are making are uneducated and your attitude that you know more than anyone else will no longer be tolerated on this forum.


What do you mean talk of what I dont understand. The thing is...the whole world has figured out the United States except for Americans themself. The world sees them as power hungy, ignorant fools that are causing a whole lot of unneed war and death. The only problem with that story is...in America, all the public hears is what the Government is telling them. You have absolutly no outsider opinion or alternate viewpoints. They just absorbe what is fed to them on the nightly news and believe it for fact no questions asked.

But I guess you wouldnt understand because you havent been exposed to the Truth yet.

Theres a war on for your mind

NaChOmAmA


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Back on topic.



NaChOmAmA said:


> It is time for us all to understand how one sided this match will be on December 30th. Tito Ortiz only has 1 weapon...the take down. Tito is a terrible fighter and a classic lay and gay warrior. The last couple pay per view events have shown complete destruction of UFC champions. Anderson Silva came from nowhere (according to the UFC only fans) and 100% outclassed him without breaking a sweat. Next we have GSP picking apart "The most dominant Welter Weight in the World!" pffttt Matt Hughes did no damage in that fight...and shouldnt have been fighting because he deserved to loose to BJ Penn. Matt Hughes is done for...hes going on a huge losing streak. He will fight BJ Penn and loose, then loose to GSP again. Rich will come back "Even Stronger" and loose even faster to Anderson Silva.
> 
> Now we get to the point. Tito Ortiz got ruined in the first match against Chuck. This is his big come back and hes been waiting for it for blah blah blah blah blah. I cant wait to see Titos face when he wakes up to BJM saying are you ok? You were KTFO in the first round...the fights over.


First, let's makes something clear: Tito's not entirely one dimensional. He has other dimensions in his decent boxing and satisfactory submissions. He has other dimensions, they just aren't very good.

Look, at this point in their careers, Chuck is a bad matchup for Tito. Tito's best aspect is his groundnpound, but no one can ground Chuck right now. He can't take this fight to the ground, so he's in about the same position as Babalu. (about to get bent over)

Chuck can stop the fight at any point from any angle and Tito knows that the longer he stands with Chuck the more likely he is to eat one of those punches. Chuck Liddell is in his best season right now, because he's training with Cal Ploy Wrestling Team. This is the time of year when his takedown defense should, logically, peak.

I see this fight going two, maybe three, rounds before Chuck ends it, but Tito is a great wrestler and if he takes this fight to the ground he has a very good chance of winning. That is, however, a big if.

If Tito got stuffed by Forrest Griffin (and I think Forrest should have won that fight), Chuck is going to decimate him. Every one of the punches that Forrest landed would have KO'd tito if they were coming from Chuck.

On paper and in reality I don't see how Tito can be happy with this fight.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> What do you mean talk of what I dont understand. The thing is...the whole world has figured out the United States except for Americans themself. The world sees them as power hungy, ignorant fools that are causing a whole lot of unneed war and death. The only problem with that story is...in America, all the public hears is what the Government is telling them. You have absolutly no outsider opinion or alternate viewpoints. They just absorbe what is fed to them on the nightly news and believe it for fact no questions asked.
> 
> But I guess you wouldnt understand because you havent been exposed to the Truth yet.
> 
> ...


What makes you think that the opinion you have coming from Canada is so more much more accurate than an opinion from a US citizen. The bottom line is that America does more for the rest of the world than your country even comes close to doing. Hell your on our internet right now. If you hate America so much why dont you get off our website?


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

asskicker said:


> What makes you think that the opinion you have coming from Canada is so more much more accurate than an opinion from a US citizen. The bottom line is that America does more for the rest of the world than your country even comes close to doing. Hell your on our internet right now. If you hate America so much why dont you get off our website?



Lets hear this list of all the amazing things America does for the world? Let me guess? Help rid the world of terror? The only problem is...America is a front runner in the false flag creation of Terror. So im just dying to hear about all the excellent things America provides us with that is so essential and is worth all the TERRIBLE things America does at the same time.

Secondly, the internet is provided to me from Canada (Rogers Cable System) and not using other countries goods just be cause I dont like them doesnt make too much sense...im not too fond places like Taiwan and Korea (i dont hate them...just seem like scary places to be) and yet everyone uses the millions of products they produce (which by the way, is for (in large) the American corporations that are bloodsucking their economies paying them joke wages and exploiting them for profits. 

But yea you are right, America does so many great things!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> you need a rogers digital cable box first off.
> Then call and sign up for the fight network. Its like 3 bucks a month or something silly like that!
> 
> NaChOmAmA


dammit i have bell express vu ne way i get can fight network with that?


----------



## johnbender (Oct 24, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> It is time for us all to understand how one sided this match will be on December 30th. Tito Ortiz only has 1 weapon...the take down. *Tito is a terrible fighter and a classic lay and gay warrior.* The last couple pay per view events have shown complete destruction of UFC champions. Anderson Silva came from nowhere (according to the UFC only fans) and 100% outclassed him without breaking a sweat. Next we have GSP picking apart "The most dominant Welter Weight in the World!" pffttt Matt Hughes did no damage in that fight...and shouldnt have been fighting because he deserved to loose to BJ Penn. Matt Hughes is done for...hes going on a huge losing streak. He will fight BJ Penn and loose, then loose to GSP again. *Rich will come back "Even Stronger" and loose even faster to Anderson Silva.*
> Now we get to the point. Tito Ortiz got ruined in the first match against Chuck. This is his big come back and hes been waiting for it for blah blah blah blah blah. I cant wait to see Titos face when he wakes up to BJM saying are you ok? * You were KTFO in the first round...the fights over.*NaChOmAmA


ok so I highlighted the only stuff I disagreed with...

First, as much as I hate Tito (and believe me I hate him)
Your not giving him enough credit, he may be a ground n pounder, but hes probably the BEST gnp in the game (except maybe Fedor)

As for Franklin, I dont think he could lose FASTER than he did last time, unless he ate a knee as soon as the fight started. That was a bad game plan by him, sorta lika Babalu. For whatever reason he didnt try and escape the clinch (which is what everyone questioned)

And HISTORICALLY speaking is just that, its HISTORY. 
You cant say Silva won, so he'll win again, Pierre won so he'll win again and same with Lidell/Ortiz. Cause we've seen the opposite happen as well. 

It doesnt mean SHIT if Tito lost the last fight, just as it didnt matter to St.Pierre that he lost his last fight to Hughes. St.Pierre walked in and PWNED Hughes, so whats to say Ortiz couldnt do the same thing?

I still say Lidell tko Strikes round 2, not saying Ortiz is gonna win, but dont say itll be a cakewalk or a repeat of last time. As we've seen, history isnt necessarily the best indicator of the future.

Again, case in point - St.Pierre Owned Hughes.

He lost the last fight with Hughes, did he not? 

yep.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Tito Ortiz *IS GOING TO LOSE!* I see no way Tito can win. I see this ending in a 1st round KO or a 2nd round KO just like the last fight. (Minus the eye poke out there for the haters)










Chuck Liddell is unstoppable at the moment. The only person who could beat Chuck right now (speaking of names that have been thrown out there) is Wanderlei Silva.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> dammit i have bell express vu ne way i get can fight network with that?



im not too sure man...you would have to call bell to ask if they have it or not.

Sorry I couldnt be of more help

NaChOmAmA


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

johnbender said:


> First, as much as I hate Tito (and believe me I hate him)
> Your not giving him enough credit, he may be a ground n pounder, but hes probably the BEST gnp in the game (except maybe Fedor)
> 
> It doesnt mean SHIT if Tito lost the last fight, just as it didnt matter to St.Pierre that he lost his last fight to Hughes. St.Pierre walked in and PWNED Hughes, so whats to say Ortiz couldnt do the same thing?
> ...



Yea he sure did. But I'm not only saying Liddell is going to win because of last time...im saying it becasue I know hes a better fighter. Ortiz hasnt proved shit in the last while. 4 victories over an already should be retired Ken Shamrock, and a split decision over Forrest Griffin (Forrest won the fight, that was obvious) 2 rounds griffin 1 round ortiz. And before he left, a split decision victory over vitor belfor (which was kind of like the forrest match...some would say Vitor won) Then we have Randy Couture who chuck has owned 2/3 times. Randy out classed Tito and owned him. So I dont see how Tito has any way to win. Chuck was able to avoid takedowns and grappling from a better grappler than Ortiz, and Liddell has a huge advantage standing. Plus if Ortiz does get him down...Chuck just seems to be able to stand up and KO you for taking him down.

Sorry But Ortiz cant win...hes got the same chance I put Rich Franklin and Hughes having. 92 percent chance of chuck winning, and 4 percent chance of Ortiz winning, 4 percent chance of no contest or DQ.

NaChOmAmA


----------



## johnbender (Oct 24, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Yea he sure did. But I'm not only saying Liddell is going to win because of last time...im saying it becasue I know hes a better fighter. Ortiz hasnt proved shit in the last while. 4 victories over an already should be retired Ken Shamrock, and a split decision over Forrest Griffin (Forrest won the fight, that was obvious) 2 rounds griffin 1 round ortiz. And before he left, a split decision victory over vitor belfor (which was kind of like the forrest match...some would say Vitor won) Then we have Randy Couture who chuck has owned 2/3 times. Randy out classed Tito and owned him. So I dont see how Tito has any way to win. Chuck was able to avoid takedowns and grappling from a better grappler than Ortiz, and Liddell has a huge advantage standing. Plus if Ortiz does get him down...Chuck just seems to be able to stand up and KO you for taking him down.
> 
> Sorry But Ortiz cant win...hes got the same chance I put Rich Franklin and Hughes having. 92 percent chance of chuck winning, and 4 percent chance of Ortiz winning, 4 percent chance of no contest or DQ.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


THAT I agree with. I bet 2000 on LIdell for this fight. I say tko Strikes round 2 AT THE LATEST...


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> dammit i have bell express vu ne way i get can fight network with that?


yah you should be able to just call and ask if they supply it.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Tito Ortiz *IS GOING TO LOSE!* I see no way Tito can win. I see this ending in a 1st round KO or a 2nd round KO just like the last fight. (Minus the eye poke out there for the haters)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about shogun i think he has the potential to beeat both wanderlei and chuck even though i dont think he'd fight wanderlei and i wouldnt put it past ricardo arona either


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Yea he sure did. But I'm not only saying Liddell is going to win because of last time...im saying it becasue I know hes a better fighter. Ortiz hasnt proved shit in the last while. 4 victories over an already should be retired Ken Shamrock, and a split decision over Forrest Griffin (Forrest won the fight, that was obvious) 2 rounds griffin 1 round ortiz. And before he left, a split decision victory over vitor belfor (which was kind of like the forrest match...some would say Vitor won) Then we have Randy Couture who chuck has owned 2/3 times. Randy out classed Tito and owned him. So I dont see how Tito has any way to win. Chuck was able to avoid takedowns and grappling from a better grappler than Ortiz, and Liddell has a huge advantage standing. Plus if Ortiz does get him down...Chuck just seems to be able to stand up and KO you for taking him down.
> 
> Sorry But Ortiz cant win...hes got the same chance I put Rich Franklin and Hughes having. 92 percent chance of chuck winning, and 4 percent chance of Ortiz winning, 4 percent chance of no contest or DQ.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


dont forget that shit show against cote:thumbsdown:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> dont forget that shit show against cote:thumbsdown:


I recently bought that DVD and no offense to Ortiz and Cote but that fight was a joke. Ortiz was supposed to be alot better than Cote, I mean people were probably expecting a ref stoppage due to strikes in under 3 minutes.

Not trying to diss Cote but damn...Ortiz should be ashamed not being able to put away Patrick Cote..and people say he will tko the champ, HA! I don't think so.. :laugh:


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

who cares if he couldent put away cote. just because lutter the best grappler in the ufc asides from lister subbed cote doesent mean ortiz sucks. before cote got beat by lutter people thought he would be able to go a few with franklin.

ortiz's gnp wasnt as good then and that was one of his worst preformances.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> who cares if he couldent put away cote. just because lutter the best grappler in the ufc asides from lister subbed cote doesent mean ortiz sucks. before cote got beat by lutter people thought he would be able to go a few with franklin.
> 
> ortiz's gnp wasnt as good then and that was one of his worst preformances.


wasnt as good then so u think it's better now? i like tito and respect him but i personally dont think he has had a good fight since his losses from coutoure and then lidell


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Yea he sure did. But I'm not only saying Liddell is going to win because of last time...im saying it becasue I know hes a better fighter. Ortiz hasnt proved shit in the last while. 4 victories over an already should be retired Ken Shamrock, and a split decision over Forrest Griffin (Forrest won the fight, that was obvious) 2 rounds griffin 1 round ortiz. And before he left, a split decision victory over vitor belfor (which was kind of like the forrest match...some would say Vitor won) Then we have Randy Couture who chuck has owned 2/3 times. Randy out classed Tito and owned him. So I dont see how Tito has any way to win. Chuck was able to avoid takedowns and grappling from a better grappler than Ortiz, and Liddell has a huge advantage standing. Plus if Ortiz does get him down...Chuck just seems to be able to stand up and KO you for taking him down.
> 
> Sorry But Ortiz cant win...hes got the same chance I put Rich Franklin and Hughes having. 92 percent chance of chuck winning, and 4 percent chance of Ortiz winning, 4 percent chance of no contest or DQ.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


Well you could have also said Couture completly outclassed Liddell but Chuck was able to come back and beat Randy. So I think that eliminates using Couture in dot to dot. But I dont think Tito has a good chance at Chuck either because of the way they match up. I just dont like it when you call Tito an absolutly terrible fighter.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Well regardless I think we can all agree that Ortiz will loose and possibly die a terrible terrible death from Chuck. Im saying 1st round KTFO or early 2nd. If it goes longer...then shame on chuck! Tito will gas early! Like usual. 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Well regardless I think we can all agree that Ortiz will loose and possibly die a terrible terrible death from Chuck. Im saying 1st round KTFO or early 2nd. If it goes longer...then shame on chuck! Tito will gas early! Like usual.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


tito will gas early ? wow that was a nice comment LOL :laugh:


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

Tito will win this, ill bet some points on it too.


Tito has won his last couple fights against some very tough opponets who have tested him (shamrock not counting).

1)Tito's boxing really is much improved. Is it better then Liddels? No. Is it good enough to set up more then a few take downs and avoid a knock out? Yes. 

2)Liddel is much older. At what point does this start to come into effect? Liddel showed a much softer build in his last title defence. I know he had a nasty foot injury, but these start to add up. Just ask Randy. 


3)Tito's loss against Chuck was more a result of a "I must prove i can out strike chuck liddel", and somewhat less a poke in the eye. This wont be the case this time. Tito knows this, he has lost much of his ego and chip on his shoulder. This fight will not be about knocking chuck out but simply to regain his belt back.

4)I actually think, and I know ill take some heat for this but Tito is the better striker. NOT the more powerful striker. But short sharp punches and great headmovement are usually effective against those who throw great looping punches.


Either way it will be extremely interesting. It wont be a first round knock out for Chuck. The longer it goes, the more likely Tito will win. If Chuck is to win it has to be in the first 2 rounds.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

blackskimmer said:


> Tito will win this, ill bet some points on it too.
> 
> 
> Tito has won his last couple fights against some very tough opponets who have tested him (shamrock not counting).
> ...



LMAO I know you didn't just put that Tito has been tested?
The Forrest fight that a lot of people think Tito won? 
lol
Or was it the Cote fight? 
Maybe it was Vitor Belfort? 
Because those were both decisions.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

hahaha

Tito hasnt been tested, he was beat by Forrest. He sucked against Vitor, and the fights with shamrock are a joke and shouldnt have happened. Tito has had crap fights and poor performances since he lost the belt. 

Tito is also NOT a better striker than Chuck. He has weak boxing skills...sure he might have improved...but thats what they said last time. Plus, I have also heard Tito talk about how much hes gotten better and how he can now finally stand with Chuck. So I think hes setting himself up for a second victory. He hasnt gotten more humble hes gotten more cocky! He blames the whole fight on the thumb...and not the fact that Chuck just beat him up. If he got thumbed...you scream to the ref to stop it. You dont just rub it and back up and blah blah then get knocked out. He didnt say a darn thing during the fight. The ref would have jumped in and allowed recovery time.

Tito is going to loose.

Plus I also dont think itll get easier for Tito as the rounds go on. As the rounds go on, the more cocky tito will get...and gassed...so his arms will drop...his mouth will be open and he will get KTFO!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> It is time for us all to understand how one sided this match will be on December 30th. Tito Ortiz only has 1 weapon...the take down. Tito is a terrible fighter and a classic lay and gay warrior. The last couple pay per view events have shown complete destruction of UFC champions. Anderson Silva came from nowhere (according to the UFC only fans) and 100% outclassed him without breaking a sweat. Next we have GSP picking apart "The most dominant Welter Weight in the World!" pffttt Matt Hughes did no damage in that fight...and shouldnt have been fighting because he deserved to loose to BJ Penn. Matt Hughes is done for...hes going on a huge losing streak. He will fight BJ Penn and loose, then loose to GSP again. Rich will come back "Even Stronger" and loose even faster to Anderson Silva.
> 
> Now we get to the point. Tito Ortiz got ruined in the first match against Chuck. This is his big come back and hes been waiting for it for blah blah blah blah blah. I cant wait to see Titos face when he wakes up to BJM saying are you ok? You were KTFO in the first round...the fights over.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


i completely agree,i also want to see tim sylvia go.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Well regardless I think we can all agree that Ortiz will loose and possibly die a terrible terrible death from Chuck. Im saying 1st round KTFO or early 2nd. If it goes longer...then shame on chuck! Tito will gas early! Like usual.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


Your acting like Tito is easily knocked out. Its not like he has a bad chin at all. He's only been KOed once and Chuck had to land alot of shots before Tito went down.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Once again, all I hear is Ortiz fans talking about how much better Tito is, how much harder he's trained and how tough he's made it for himslef by fighting so much. 
OF COURSE he's going to train hard if he wants to fight Chuck for a championship. HE'd be a fool if he didn't. But don't you think Chuck been watching Tito's fights and training hard as well? Sure, he's not the kind of guy to go on and on about it the way Tito does, that's not his personality. 
But thehe champ has beaten some of the best light heavyweights in the world recently and has only looked better on each outing. Chuck's a smart, savvy fighter, and he WILL be ready. It's not like some drastically improved version of Tito is going to come along and surprise him.
If anything, hopefully the fans will win out and this will be a better fight than the last one. Otherwise we'll at least get some new material for Chuck's highlight reel.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Tito Ortiz *DOESN'T* have a good chin! He has been dropped/rocked (whatever you want to call it) by Wanderlei Silva, Vitor Belfort, Patrick Cote, Ken Shamrock (in their first fight at UFC 40), Chuck Liddell (not many of those shots landed on the chin, they were all over the face and MOST were blocked by Tito's arms, I'm not trying to defend Tito, I don't like him at all but it is true), and Yuki Kondo. If anyone else has done this that I missed, please include them.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok he got rocked but he recovered. Thats not a reason to say he'll get knocked out dumbass.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

tito has a good chin, saying he doesent is stupid


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Tito has an alright Chin. Not strong enough to take everything Chuck has to throw at him though. Not even close. There arent many people chuck couldnt knock out in MMA. Of course that doesnt mean I think he could just beat everyone in MMA, but given the right moment, he could end most!

NaChOmAmA

P.S. Tito is going to loose, and I cant wait to hear the thumb in the eye part 2!


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Well regardless I think we can all agree that Ortiz will loose and possibly die a terrible terrible death from Chuck. Im saying 1st round KTFO or early 2nd. If it goes longer...then shame on chuck! Tito will gas early! Like usual.
> 
> NaChOmAmA



I completely and strongly disagree with you! You give Tito no chance because you are new to the sport and are not educated enough to make an intelligent assessment. You saying “Tito will gas early like usually” is proof of this. The only fight that Tito has gassed in since he fought Frank Shamrock was against Forest Griffin and that is because he was injured and could not train properly. Yet you cling to that because of your hate for Tito and lack of knowledge of his previous fights. And don’t give me that bullshit that Tito being injured is making an excuse for him because him being injured and not being able to train is a FACT. That is not the case now, he has been training for about 10 months straight and is healthy. Every one who has been a fan before TUF knows Tito is a cardio freak. Tito will beat Liddell on the 30th! I’m not trying to get into another long argument with you because we have been there before but after reading through some of this thread I thought I would throw my opinion in here.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

TLB said:


> I completely and strongly disagree with you! You give Tito no chance because you are new to the sport and are not educated enough to make an intelligent assessment. You saying “Tito will gas early like usually” is proof of this. The only fight that Tito has gassed in since he fought Frank Shamrock was against Forest Griffin and that is because he was injured and could not train properly. Yet you cling to that because of your hate for Tito and lack of knowledge of his previous fights. And don’t give me that bullshit that Tito being injured is making an excuse for him because him being injured and not being able to train is a FACT. That is not the case now, he has been training for about 10 months straight and is healthy. Every one who has been a fan before TUF knows Tito is a cardio freak. Tito will beat Liddell on the 30th! I’m not trying to get into another long argument with you because we have been there before but after reading through some of this thread I thought I would throw my opinion in here.


A) I think TUF SUCKS!! and to have a "trainner" like Tito just proves how bad that crappy show is!!

B) Tito is a weakling, he could BARLEY stand with Forrest, so how is he supposed to stand with one of the hardest hitting people in MMA?

C) I think Tito has an excuess for every loss he has, and y'all just keep believing all of the excuesses he has!

D) Why hasn't Tito fought Babluu? ohh because Tito wouldn't win!

E) I dislike Tito so much because fighters like him make this sport look bad. He is a wrestler which is fine, but his striking is horrid, and if he can't take down his oppenont he gets scared and doesn't shoot, and tries to back away from his fighters! If i wanted to see someone running around I'd watch Honey Wrestling, mmmmmmmmmmm, Atleast that is intresting where as Tito just lays on top of guys.


And you have your opinion, and you are very clear on that, but just wait and see how good Tito is on the 30th, it won't go past 2 rounds! Tito will be on his back and thinking of another excues of why he lost this match too.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> A) I think TUF SUCKS!! and to have a "trainner" like Tito just proves how bad that crappy show is!!
> 
> B) Tito is a weakling, he could BARLEY stand with Forrest, so how is he supposed to stand with one of the hardest hitting people in MMA?
> 
> ...


Who gives a shit what you think? I don’t, I realized a long time ago you have no real knowledge of MMA and certainly no real knowledge of Tito Ortiz or his career.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

TLB said:


> Who gives a shit what you think? I don’t, I realized a long time ago you have no real knowledge of MMA and certainly no real knowledge of Tito Ortiz or his career.


LOL, just wait until you see that what im saying is RIGHT, and your ignorance will not see that im right, and i realize that but ill just have keep proving you wrong!

I was right with Anderson, KO first round, i was right about GSP, KO early second round.

so far on this fourm i am 2/2 in two ufc's and soon to be 3/3!

yet i know nothing!

YAY GG!


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> LOL, just wait until you see that what im saying is RIGHT, and your ignorance will not see that im right, and i realize that but ill just have keep proving you wrong!
> 
> I was right with Anderson, KO first round, i was right about GSP, KO early second round.
> 
> ...



Well I don’t know who you talked to about Franklin and Hughes but like I already said, I knew GSP would beat Hughes. And you have NEVER proved me wrong about anything. Once again the only real argument you and I have been in there were about 5 people who said you were badly loosing that debate, so don’t compare me with those other people.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

TLB said:


> Well I don’t know who you talked to about Franklin and Hughes but like I already said, I knew GSP would beat Hughes. And you have NEVER proved me wrong about anything. Once again the only real argument you and I have been in there were about 5 people who said you were badly loosing that debate, so don’t compare me with those other people.


LOL you think just because other loud mouth americans stick behind you and support Tito think you are right!!! haha

i haven't been here long enough to prove you wrong!! until the 30th, you will be wrong and Tito doesn't have enough skill to win.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> LOL you think just because other loud mouth americans stick behind you and support Tito think you are right!!! haha
> 
> i haven't been here long enough to prove you wrong!! until the 30th, you will be wrong and Tito doesn't have enough skill to win.


We didn’t just talk about this fight with Liddell in that thread. We talked about Tito’s entire career which you knew nothing about, so basically just started making things up or you’d search the internet and would some how mess up those facts. So I would explain the truth and prove you wrong. Then when other people that actually knew these things read the thread they would agree with me. You’re wrong again Tito will win that fight because he does have the skill. But right now that is all speculation, as far as actually knowledge of things that have already happened I crushed you.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

TLB said:


> We didn’t just talk about this fight with Liddell in that thread. We talked about Tito’s entire career which you knew nothing about, so basically just started making things up or you’d search the internet and would some how mess up those facts. So I would explain the truth and prove you wrong. Then when other people that actually knew these things read the thread they would agree with me. You’re wrong again Tito will win that fight because he does have the skill. But right now that is all speculation, as far as actually knowledge of things that have already happened I crushed you.


You can't say you have crushed me, lol i haven't said anything wrong, you might not like what i have said, but i ahvent' said anything wrong!!!

so dont say you are right, because this fight hasn't happend. 

The only thing you have ever said i am "wrong" about is Tito, and this fight hasn't happend. 

So shut your mouth, because you talk to much, and when tito looses you will see how "right" you are.

Cuz i know what you are going to say when he looses. Oh it's a fight, and anything may happen! But im telling you now, Tito CAN'T win. 

They ONLY say he can win is if he holds down Chuck, which won't happen!


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahaha

Ive been watching since long before TUF my friend. I think the first one I saw was Gracie vs Dan Severn (then immediately rent the tapes for the UFCs before that) The only reason I didnt watch it from the begining is becasue I didnt know about it (I was too young and watched Professional Wrasssslinnn!)

I just do not understand the Tito nuthuggers...they make me think all people who think Tito is amazing have no idea whats going on in MMA. Just becasue hes a former champ (when there was NO competition in the UFC LHW division) doesnt make you a monster of MMA. Who has he fought in the last long while? Since 2002.

Ken Shamrock by Decision (Ken shouldnt be fighting)
LOST to Randy Couture
LOST to Chuck Liddell
Patrick Cote - by Decision...Cote is a nub and isnt great
Vitor Belfor - Barely by split decision
Forrest Griffin - By Split decision...and I dont care who you are, Tito LOST that fight
Ken Shamrock 
Ken Shamrock
Ken Shamrock

WOOHOO very impressive...the only people of merit beat him or should have won.

How is Tito so amazing? I just dont understand. Plus all his wins are by decision...which looks pretty poor on a fighter if he cant finish his fights...ESPECIALLY when everyone thinks you are the most Dominant fighter ever and has amazing cardio and just rules the world of MMA!

Give me a ****ing break here guys..

Tito is overrated and cant win against Liddell. Its simple as that. The only chance he has is to lay and gay chuck. THE ONLY CHANCE! Its either going to be an exciting 1 round fight ended by Chuck it KTFO fasion...or itll be a 25 minute I want to kill myself because tito ortiz is the gayest fighter in the history of MMA, fight that involves a nice long manhug from Tito to Chuck the whole time. 

People who think Tito is amazing just dont understand how cheap and shitty he is. Hes not good...I dont care! You can say I dont know anything, but obviously the people who nuthug ortiz are the nubs! 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> You can't say you have crushed me, lol i haven't said anything wrong, you might not like what i have said, but i ahvent' said anything wrong!!!
> 
> so dont say you are right, because this fight hasn't happend.
> 
> ...



Look I already know you are delusional, but are you really that stupid that you don’t remember what I’m talking about? We went back and forth for about two weeks arguing about Tito, not just this fight but about his entire career. Like I just said you’d make things up talking shit about Tito and I would prove you wrong. It happened, I did crush you and if Cbingham, see’s this I’m sure he’ll remember, because he is one of the main ones that was agreeing with me and saying that I was proving every one of your post wrong.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Ive been watching since long before TUF my friend. I think the first one I saw was Gracie vs Dan Severn (then immediately rent the tapes for the UFCs before that) The only reason I didnt watch it from the begining is becasue I didnt know about it (I was too young and watched Professional Wrasssslinnn!)
> 
> ...



I will agree with you that chuck has the hands to beat Tito. Chuck has a lot of power but also accurancy. I think they are like opposites, Tito and Chuck. Tito unlike Chuck has better foot movement and stance which plays a big part in distance...this makes him better when it comes to being able to get in and out of positions to stike and shoot. But unlike Chuck Tito doesn't have the experience of stiking and can't throw the kind of punches in stand up that can take Chuck out. Tito does have better Cardio and if ... for some reason it goes into later rounds I think Tito will gain an advantage. I score the Fight 60:40 in favor of Chuck (although I bet on Tito). Chucks going to have to work less on playing his game which is stikes and take down defense because Tito is going to bring the fight to him...which negates Chucks bad footwork. Tito does have a big chance and I think the fight could slip the other way although Chuck will always have the advantage unless on his back or pushed into a third round. I bet on Tito because I like to see a new champ in light heavy ..and atleast for now...Tito is Chucks biggest threat.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> A) I think TUF SUCKS!! and to have a "trainner" like Tito just proves how bad that crappy show is!!
> 
> B) Tito is a weakling, he could BARLEY stand with Forrest, so how is he supposed to stand with one of the hardest hitting people in MMA?
> 
> ...


ok other then the forrest fight(which is a fact that he was injured and had sugery) when has he ever given an excuse for a loss or poor performance??? and the chuck eye poke has almost never been mentioned by tito himself just his fans


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

daman5 said:


> A) *I think TUF SUCKS**!! and to have a "trainner" like Tito just proves how bad that crappy show is!!*
> 
> B) Tito is a weakling, *he could BARLEY stand with Forrest*, so how is he supposed to stand with one of the hardest hitting people in MMA?
> 
> ...



It's kinda funny that you say theTUF show is bad and that what proves it is that Tito was a coach. Seeing as how almost all the people from Tito's team made it to the semi-finals and the finals were 3-1 for members of Tito's team I'd have to say he did a great job coaching. 

It's also funny cause a lot of the best up-and-coming contenders are people from TUF. How much do you really know? :dunno: I mean you've been arguing with TLB but really haven't put forth any proof...just opinion.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

daman 5 doesent know anything just ignore him


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

People act like Tito has no chance and that is just wrong. Tito has beat great fighters. Like wand and belfort. I mean he dominated wand. And everyone on this forum acts like wand is a flippin god. So they should be giving Tito some serious credit. I think Chuck is going to knock him out eventually but come on. I think Tito might get a take down or two Chuck will stand up out of them and eventually take him out. But who knows Tito might catch and daze chuck on the ground so who knows. The point is people its not going to be that one sided.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> People act like Tito has no chance and that is just wrong. Tito has beat great fighters. Like wand and belfort. I mean he dominated wand. And everyone on this forum acts like wand is a flippin god. So they should be giving Tito some serious credit. I think Chuck is going to knock him out eventually but come on. I think Tito might get a take down or two Chuck will stand up out of them and eventually take him out. But who knows Tito might catch and daze chuck on the ground so who knows. The point is people its not going to be that one sided.


first he did not dominate wanderlei, wanderlei rocked him a few times and even had him running away like a little ***** not to mention that was like 7 YEARS AGO wanderlei has vastly improved since then he's been champ in pride for like 5 years and counting but i do argee that people should give tito a lil more respect


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> ok other then the forrest fight(which is a fact that he was injured and had sugery) when has he ever given an excuse for a loss or poor performance??? and the chuck eye poke has almost never been mentioned by tito himself just his fans


Actually in a UFC 66 teaser commercial, it has Tito saying that he only lost becasue of the thumb in the eye. He still believes it and says it like it was the only reason he lost. 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Yea Wandy was destroying Tito until he was able to lay and gay him for the victory! Thats what Tito does, he HAS to take you down and sit on top of you or he looses. Hes one of the most 1 dimentional fighters left in MMA. Matt Hughes was another, but he just got shown that he blows. Next is Tito...I just hope that once Tito has been destroyed again...people finally will stop talking about Tito and his excellent cardio and his amazing ground and pound. Tito is a lame fighter, and does not deserve to be a champion.

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Actually in a UFC 66 teaser commercial, it has Tito saying that he only lost becasue of the thumb in the eye. He still believes it and says it like it was the only reason he lost.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


ya but thats to bring more hype to the fight in like everyother interview tito does ( he does probably like 309890128404) he doesnt mention it


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Yea Wandy was destroying Tito until he was able to lay and gay him for the victory! Thats what Tito does, he HAS to take you down and sit on top of you or he looses. Hes one of the most 1 dimentional fighters left in MMA. Matt Hughes was another, but he just got shown that he blows. Next is Tito...I just hope that once Tito has been destroyed again...people finally will stop talking about Tito and his excellent cardio and his amazing ground and pound. Tito is a lame fighter, and does not deserve to be a champion.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


How many times are you going to say the exact same thing in one thread? Why cant you just drop it already. It's really starting to get annoying reading 20 pages of you saying Tito sucks, Tito lays n gays, Tito has bad cardio, blah blah blah on and on and on and on. Enough is enough.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

daman5 said:


> LOL you think just because other loud mouth americans stick behind you and support Tito think you are right!!! haha
> 
> i haven't been here long enough to prove you wrong!! until the 30th, you will be wrong and Tito doesn't have enough skill to win.


Loud mouth Americans? You're by far the most loud mouth and obnoxious member on this forum.:dunno:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Loud mouth Americans? You're by far the most loud mouth and obnoxious member on this forum.:dunno:


i argee:thumbsdown:


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Yea Wandy was destroying Tito until he was able to lay and gay him for the victory! Thats what Tito does, he HAS to take you down and sit on top of you or he looses. * Hes one of the most 1 dimentional fighters left in MMA. Matt Hughes was another, but he just got shown that he blows*. Next is Tito...I just hope that once Tito has been destroyed again...people finally will stop talking about Tito and his excellent cardio and his amazing ground and pound. Tito is a lame fighter, and does not deserve to be a champion.
> 
> NaChOmAmA




It's funny to call him one dimentional and not Chuck....Lets see...hhmmm...what does Chuck do?...oh that's right...he punches....I call that pretty 1 dimentional....

And by the way...if "Lay & Gay" (as you so eloquently put it) works and is scored in favor of the fighter who does it...I would have to consider that it's a pretty good tactic. Would not you agree? Who cares if it's not flashy like a standing KO...What ever gets you the win.


----------



## giggityman (Nov 27, 2006)

*Speaking of Franklin*

Speaking of rich franklin, anyone know where i can see pics of his nose after he got ripped apart by silva?


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Oil said:


> It's funny to call him one dimentional and not Chuck....Lets see...hhmmm...what does Chuck do?...oh that's right...he punches....I call that pretty 1 dimentional....
> 
> And by the way...if "Lay & Gay" (as you so eloquently put it) works and is scored in favor of the fighter who does it...I would have to consider that it's a pretty good tactic. Would not you agree? Who cares if it's not flashy like a standing KO...What ever gets you the win.


I COULDNT AGREE MORE. MMA ISN'T BOXING IF YOU WANT TO SEE GUYS JUST STAND AND BOX GO WATCH THE PATHETIC SCHLUBS THEY HAVE BOXING. GROUND N POUND IS AN ENORMOUS PART OF MMA. EVERY BIT AS MUCH AS THE STAND UP GAME IS. FEDOR IS A GNP GUY. IM SURE YOU IDOLIZE HIM LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE ON THIS FORUM. I DOUBT YOU WOULD SAY HE LAYS AND GAYS. IT SEEMS OBVIOUS TO ME YOUR NOT A REAL FAN OF MMA AND HAVENT EVEN EVER FOUGHT BEFORE BECAUSE YOU WOULDNT BE SAYING THAT CRAP IF YOU HAVE.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyone who says GNP is lay and gay isnt a MMA compeditor or fan of the sport... Oh and press your caps lock button


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

asskicker said:


> How many times are you going to say the exact same thing in one thread? Why cant you just drop it already. It's really starting to get annoying reading 20 pages of you saying Tito sucks, Tito lays n gays, Tito has bad cardio, blah blah blah on and on and on and on. Enough is enough.


Whats your point?
Im just saying it everytime someone says he rules. 
and im sick and ****ing tired of hearing people think that Tito is a good fighter!

So there! :cheeky4: :cheeky4: 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Whats your point?
> Im just saying it everytime someone says he rules.
> and im sick and ****ing tired of hearing people think that Tito is a good fighter!
> 
> ...


the point is he is a good fighter he's not godlike or the best BUT HE IS GOOD he's beaten guy mezger, almsot beat frank shamrock in his prime, wanderlei silva, evan tanner, yuki kondo, ken shamrock, vitor belfort, forrest griffen and you can make all the excuses in the world you want but at the end of the day HE BEAT THEM


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

well, he is a good fighter... so.......


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> I COULDNT AGREE MORE. MMA ISN'T BOXING IF YOU WANT TO SEE GUYS JUST STAND AND BOX GO WATCH THE PATHETIC SCHLUBS THEY HAVE BOXING. GROUND N POUND IS AN ENORMOUS PART OF MMA. EVERY BIT AS MUCH AS THE STAND UP GAME IS. FEDOR IS A GNP GUY. IM SURE YOU IDOLIZE HIM LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE ON THIS FORUM. I DOUBT YOU WOULD SAY HE LAYS AND GAYS. IT SEEMS OBVIOUS TO ME YOUR NOT A REAL FAN OF MMA AND HAVENT EVEN EVER FOUGHT BEFORE BECAUSE YOU WOULDNT BE SAYING THAT CRAP IF YOU HAVE.



FIRST OFF, BY PUTTING IT IN CAPITALS IT DOESNT MEAN IM GOING TO AGREE WITH YOU!

Secondly, yea Fedor does Ground and Pound. Tito is a boring fighter and doesnt do as much as he could. He is an excellent wrasslerr, and when hes on top, he should do more than Matt Serra HAMMMAAAFISSS ELLBOOOSSSS! If hes this amazing dominant fighter, then he should stop winning all his fights by decision. FEDOR finishes his fight...never EVER compare Tito to him! Ive seen most of Titos fights, and im just not impressed...people just like him for his attitude and will defend him to their deaths for some reason. I love ground games...LOVE IT! Royce Gracie is one of my fav fighters...and like fedor, HE FINISHED his fights. Tito fails to finish pretty much every time. If you are an ex champion and the most blah blah blah like people say about Tito...shouldnt you be able to finish, or AT LEAST dominate a reality show winner? He lost/slept with the judges to beat to forrest griffin...who isnt all that great in the grand scheme of things! 

oh and for the guy who said he didnt want to hear it again

Tito sucks, he gasses, and he lay and gays!

There ya go! 1 more time just for you!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

I dont think GnP is LnG. 

If you are actually GnPin someone...you usually win due to TKO or submission by strikes type thing...yet he barely does so...and now that hes getting "better" hes not getting better. Hes just the same old Tito, with his attitude that keeps his fans! Ever notice how everyone boos Titos performances after his fights...because the fans realize how boring it is to watch his fights.

But whatever...believe what you will. Chuck will prove me right in a little while!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> oh and for the guy who said he didnt want to hear it again
> 
> Tito sucks, he gasses, and he lay and gays!
> 
> ...



If your aim is to sound like an idiot i guess youve acheived your goal


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> I dont think GnP is LnG.
> 
> If you are actually GnPin someone...you usually win due to TKO or submission by strikes type thing...yet he barely does so...and now that hes getting "better" hes not getting better. Hes just the same old Tito, with his attitude that keeps his fans! Ever notice how everyone boos Titos performances after his fights...because the fans realize how boring it is to watch his fights.
> 
> ...


of his 16 wins only 5 were decision just thought id pop this in here and even if chuck beats him it wouldnt prove anything your saying chuck is in the top 3 lw weights losing to him doesnt mean your arent good


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

:laugh: 

Keep up the nuthuggery!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> of his 16 wins only 5 were decision just thought id pop this in here and even if chuck beats him it wouldnt prove anything your saying chuck is in the top 3 lw weights losing to him doesnt mean your arent good


all 5 decisions came in the last 6 years, and of thoes 5 3 of them are in the last 3 years....... do you all not see a trend?

hes getting WORSE not better, hes just wasting all of our time and life just by watching him fight in the octo. common people smarten up.

SEE NOW THIS IS A REBUTTLE i have proven that this nub (who has called me a nub) thinks tito is getting better but if you watch his last 8 fights (2 are ken shamrock) and the rest are either losees or decisions!! how the hell is he getting ANY BETTER????

hes not!!! idiots!!

LOOK AT THE FACTS, not what you hear on your crappy TV stations!


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> If your aim is to sound like an idiot i guess youve acheived your goal



Thanks! 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

you really got me there

let me go cry now!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Keep up the nuthuggery!
> 
> NaChOmAmA


got nothing to say so you resort to saying im a nuthugger :laugh: i personally think chuck will win but how you think tito is horrible is just stupid


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> got nothing to say so you resort to saying im a nuthugger :laugh: i personally think chuck will win but how you think tito is horrible is just stupid


Tito fights like a girl!


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> got nothing to say so you resort to saying im a nuthugger :laugh: i personally think chuck will win but how you think tito is horrible is just stupid


I didnt quote you or aim that nuthuggery statement at you...but if you wish to take it personally and get your panties all in a knot then go nuts! Keep up the tito nuthuggery! :cheeky4: :cheeky4: 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> all 5 decisions came in the last 6 years, and of thoes 5 3 of them are in the last 3 years....... do you all not see a trend?
> 
> hes getting WORSE not better, hes just wasting all of our time and life just by watching him fight in the octo. common people smarten up.
> 
> ...


again i will kindly ask you to actually read my posts before you start typing i have said before that i too think tito has gone down hill since losing to randy cotoure but you guys are just taking it too far just flat out saying he's no good and he doesnt deserve to be a fighter


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> again i will kindly ask you to actually read my posts before you start typing i have said before that i too think tito has gone down hill since losing to randy cotoure but you guys are just taking it too far just flat out saying he's no good and he doesnt deserve to be a fighter



Thats what i have been saying for ever!! he is not good!! he beat people by a decsion OR he fought cans, which makes him a can himself or a PUSS


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> I didnt quote you or aim that nuthuggery statement at you...but if you wish to take it personally and get your panties all in a knot then go nuts! Keep up the tito nuthuggery! :cheeky4: :cheeky4:
> 
> NaChOmAmA


goddammit then next time state who ur talking to my post was right before yours lol


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> again i will kindly ask you to actually read my posts before you start typing i have said before that i too think tito has gone down hill since losing to randy cotoure but you guys are just taking it too far just flat out saying he's no good and he doesnt deserve to be a fighter



Finally youve realized what my point is. He isnt good and he is getting worse. I call Fedor a good fighter, so therefore I will NOT call Tito a good fighter. 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Finally youve realized what my point is. He isnt good and he is getting worse. I call Fedor a good fighter, so therefore I will NOT call Tito a good fighter.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


i havent changed my point of view at all this whole time ive been argueing that though he is going downhill HE ISNT SHIT


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Lets get this straight.

Is awesome better than amazing? Is great better than super! Is good better than decent? 

Tito is an OK fighter. not a good one. good in my opinion means a top notch fighter and deserves to be called one of the best. 

Fedor = good

Tito = ok

NaChOmAmA


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Lets get this straight.
> 
> Is awesome better than amazing? Is great better than super! Is good better than decent?
> 
> ...


Tito isn't even ok! He's a C level fighter AT BEST!!

he does well in 1 round MAX if he wins threw stoppage then he wins other than that its going to decision.

Tito isn't even that old and hes a has been!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The only way to predict this one to to go by what you've seen lately. And Tito's gonna have to show me A HELL OF A LOT MORE than I've seen lately if he wants to beat Chuck.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Lets get this straight.
> 
> Is awesome better than amazing? Is great better than super! Is good better than decent?
> 
> ...


tito isnt the best at LHW but is in top 10 for sure i think shogun,chuck,wanderlei,ricardo arona and maybe rampage are above him


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Tito isn't even ok! He's a C level fighter AT BEST!!
> 
> he does well in 1 round MAX if he wins threw stoppage then he wins other than that its going to decision.
> 
> Tito isn't even that old and hes a has been!


he is going down hill but not a has been yet


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> he is going down hill but not a has been yet


He's a has been if you are fighting someone like ken shamrock (now and not in ken's prime) it shows that you are as has been


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> He's a has been if you are fighting someone like ken ken shamrock (now and not in ken's prime) it shows that you are going down hill


he dominated ken and the only reason he fought him a second and third time was cause that old man was *****ing


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

GNP fighters (at least UFC-rules NGP fighters) seem to be being phased out in favour of guys who can stand and bang and avoid takedowns but have the BJJ and wrestling to avoid the GNP when they're on the ground. The fighter of the future is more like a Liddell or a GSP than a Tito Ortiz.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> he dominated ken and the only reason he fought him a second and third time was cause that old man was *****ing


Doesn't matter, Tito should been a bigger man and say he wanted to loose to chuck ealier, but instead he fought ken 4 times (1 being a no contest)


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Doesn't matter, Tito should been a bigger man and say he wanted to loose to chuck ealier, but instead he fought ken 4 times (1 being a no contest)


wtf are you talking about they fought 3 times 2 tkos and 1 corner stoppage and why not beat up a man talking shit and shut him up once and for all if he was a "bigger man" and walked away people would call him *****


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

vandalian said:


> GNP fighters (at least UFC-rules NGP fighters) seem to be being phased out in favour of guys who can stand and bang and avoid takedowns but have the BJJ and wrestling to avoid the GNP when they're on the ground. The fighter of the future is more like a Liddell or a GSP than a Tito Ortiz.



Finally, someone else who realize Tito is a hasbeen and wont go any further than he is now...he will NOT be champion again...and will retire a loser! I think he should fight Wandy now and see what happens. 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

vandalian said:


> GNP fighters (at least UFC-rules NGP fighters) seem to be being phased out in favour of guys who can stand and bang and avoid takedowns but have the BJJ and wrestling to avoid the GNP when they're on the ground. The fighter of the future is more like a Liddell or a GSP than a Tito Ortiz.


Ture which is good becuase it has been a whole bunch of homos (LnGers) who sit on top of the fighters! Thats not skill thats usuing your weight to your advantage (which wins you the matches but is gay)

Tito doesn't GNP i like GnPer's if you wanna talk about a GnPer think Fedor and people of his skill!! not Tito and how he lays on your for the decision


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

hes talking out of his ass hes daman 5


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> hes talking out of his ass hes daman 5


You just dont know from right and wrong, tard.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Tito doesn't GNP i like GnPer's if you wanna talk about a GnPer think Fedor and people of his skill!! not Tito and how he lays on your for the decision


And it's becoming more obvious that stuff doesn't work anymore, at least against a modern, well-rounded fighter. If it did, Mark Coleman and Kevin Randleman would still be champions!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok first off no one deserved to be compared with Fedor. No one is on Fedor's level or comparible with Fedor.

That being said I actually think Tito's recent fights have ben impressive. He fought Forrest (a decent fighter who will give anyone a war) with a TERRIBLE knee. Call it an excuse all you want but it is what it is and he dominated him for one round and if it werent for the knee the rest of the fight would have looked like rd 1 and he would have eventually finished him. 

You call Ken over the hill or whatever which he is. But as badly as Ken has declined I guarantee not many fighters would have finished him as quickly as Tito did TWICE in a row.


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Good post :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadow30597 (Nov 29, 2006)

It's not fair to say Titio sucks. He's got a decent record and has beaten people with big names in the past and has been a prior champ (defending him overall). As for the has been of things, he has won his last fights, has henot? I'll agree to disagree on Tito and Forrest, but the cold hard fact of the matter is that Tito was owned the first time he engaged Lidell. History is never aqn accurate way to predict the future in MMA, but as of LATELY, Tito has been lacking finishing capabilities and limited standup game. In short, if he trains hard he has a minute yet still decent chance of making it, especially if underestimated by Lidell. Tito does not suck ass, although I will agree he is declining. Any fight can go any way any day of the week, so by way of paper I'd give it 60-40 to Lidell, but if Lidell slips with poor footwork and Tito capitalizes, he could take it. Anything can happen in a fight, but I give edge to Chuck, and Tito doesn't blow ass or suck, he's just getting steadily worse.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

tito has a good chance at beating chuck.


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Tito has no chance at beating Chuck...you're seriously delusional if you believe otherwise.

I cant wait to hear his excuse when he loses this time...bad knee, poke in the eye, tummy-ache :laugh: 


I rock!


----------



## Shadow30597 (Nov 29, 2006)

*shrugs*....think it's impossible for a 4-year grappler at age 20 to tap out Javier Vasquez?





The chance that Tito will beat Chuck is UNLIKELY, but definitely not impossible...


Tito doesn't suck...you do...


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Im giving it 92 percent for chuck and 4 percent chance of tito and 4 percent chance Chuck dies in a car accident before the fight!

Just like the last few pay per view headliners, this one is totally predictable. Anderson Silva vs Rich Franklin...i had Silva first round knockout in 2 minutes (even when all the Franklin lovers said hes unbeatable) Hughes vs St. Pierre, that was obvious too. This one is just as obvious in my opinion. 

The last couple of fights for Tito, hes shown me nothing. Chuck on the other hand, in his last 2 fights against Randy, showed he can avoid takedowns and force an excellent grappler to strike with him. Tito lost to Randy, so i dont see how Chuck will get taken to the ground by Tito...and if he does...he just stands back up. Chuck is an excellent wrestler too...hes no pushover when it comes to it. 

Ortiz just doesnt have the tools to finish someone like Chuck. His only chance is to get a fluke takedown and lay and gay his way to the big V. 

Only 2 possible outcomes

Early KO for Liddell
or 
lay and gay decision for Tito

I wouldnt put it past Ortiz to do a 25 minute man hug on the champ to regain "his" title...

regardless...if ortiz gets it...he wont have it for long! Hes on the decline and a lot of people are coming for that title in the near future. (Griffin, Bisping, other fighters the UFC will sign in 2007)

NaChOmAmA


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> Tito has no chance at beating Chuck...you're seriously delusional if you believe otherwise.
> 
> I cant wait to hear his excuse when he loses this time...bad knee, poke in the eye, tummy-ache :laugh:
> 
> ...



Yea man, you do rock! There only seems to be 3 or 4 people that see Tito Ortiz for what he really is...a buff overrated chump who had the title at a time with NO competition and who stands no chance in his next fight!

Props! :thumbsup: 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Yea man, you do rock! There only seems to be 3 or 4 people that see Tito Ortiz for what he really is...a buff overrated chump who had the title at a time with NO competition and who stands no chance in his next fight!
> 
> Props! :thumbsup:
> 
> NaChOmAmA



dumbest post ever


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't like tito because what is the first thing he said he said in the intevew "I got poked in the eye" but I will be real and say he has a chance a slim chance but a chance non the less. He did take out some tuff figters so I will give him some props. If tito can somehow get chuck to the ground he has a shot. So I say it is about 85% chance chuck 15% chance tito.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> I don't like tito because what is the first thing he said he said in the intevew "I got poked in the eye" but I will be real and say he has a chance a slim chance but a chance non the less. He did take out some tuff figters so I will give him some props. If tito can somehow get chuck to the ground he has a shot. So I say it is about 85% chance chuck 15% chance tito.


well in titos defense he does only say it in the site he doesnt bring it up that much when interviewers ask him about the chuck fight and a possible rematch and he does ALOT of interviews


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> The last couple of fights for Tito, hes shown me nothing. Chuck on the other hand, in his last 2 fights against Randy, showed he can avoid takedowns and force an excellent grappler to strike with him. Tito lost to Randy, so i dont see how Chuck will get taken to the ground by Tito...and if he does...he just stands back up. Chuck is an excellent wrestler too...hes no pushover when it comes to it.
> 
> 
> NaChOmAmA


again i am not saying tito will win againt chuck just to remind you becuase you and daman5 have a habit of forgetting but as far as the randy statement goes chuck lost to him the first time as well and randy was able to finish him in the first two rounds and through 5 rounds randy wasnt able to finish tito but i do argee that tito will have a very hard ass time taking chuck down im actually really curious as to what he is going to pull out of his ass he says he has this whole "secret plan" as to how to take on chuck


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> dumbest post ever



I'm fairly confident there are much dumber posts than this one Jaw...like someone saying Tim Sylvia could be fedor or something :laugh: 
Give me a break, just because I think Tito Ortiz is an overrated boring ass fighter doesnt mean that I dont know whats going on in MMA. He is overrated and boring...is he not? I dont see him like everyone else seems to...but keep calling me an idiot and stupid and dumb and everything for having a different opinion than the majority of the people on this forum. An opinion is just that...an opinion.
NaChOmAmA


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

nacho, why dont you try posting about why you think tito will lose with facts/logic/mma intelligence rather than saying "tito does nothing but lay and gay, tito sucks hes buff and he sucks, chuck will kill tito because tito sucks"


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Im giving it 92 percent for chuck and 4 percent chance of tito and 4 percent chance Chuck dies in a car accident before the fight!
> 
> Just like the last few pay per view headliners, this one is totally predictable. Anderson Silva vs Rich Franklin...i had Silva first round knockout in 2 minutes (even when all the Franklin lovers said hes unbeatable) Hughes vs St. Pierre, that was obvious too. This one is just as obvious in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I think this match is extremly predictable as well. I also thought GSP/Hughes was extremly predictable and this is even more so. I deinatly think Chucks gonna win just because of the way they match up. I just cant stand it when you call Tito useless and absolutly terrible, and act like he's worse than Danny Abbadi.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I think this match is extremly predictable as well. I also thought GSP/Hughes was extremly predictable and this is even more so. I deinatly think Chucks gonna win just because of the way they match up. I just cant stand it when you call Tito useless and absolutly terrible, and act like he's worse than Danny Abbadi.


Hey Tito and Danny would be a good fight, dont knock that bout. But it might goto Tito, because he lays on top of him!


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

hey look its another classic daman 5 post


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Hey Tito and Danny would be a good fight, dont knock that bout. But it might goto Tito, because he lays on top of him!


i dont even know if your joking or not since you dumb enough to think shogun or chuck would lose to anderson silva


----------



## RStyler (Nov 19, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

i think silva would beat chuck, not shogun tho


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> i think silva would beat chuck, not shogun tho


chuck would knock silva the **** out silva has nothing that chuck hasnt seen before or couldnt handle


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

id have to disagree, silva would knock chuck out.
Not saying it would be real quick or anything but silva is a far superior all around striker


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> id have to disagree, silva would knock chuck out.
> Not saying it would be real quick or anything but silva is a far superior all around striker


technically superior yes he would get some good shots on chuck but chuck would take it and just catch him once which will really rock him then go for the kill i picture it like how he beat alistar overeem


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

i think chuck liddell is just too good at the moment, i wouldn't say tito was a terrible fighter but he certainly ain't in chuck's league. the fight's only gonna go one way and that's gonna be chuck knocking tito out in the first round i just can't see chuck losing, he's unstoppable at the moment. once chuck beats tito he has two things left to do with his career the 1st thing is to demolish wanderlia silva and then revenge his loss to quinton rampage jackson, once this is done then he could call it a day and finish on top.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

i think chuck liddel is somewhat over-rated, still a great fighter but just a bit over-rated


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

i think 

Silva would kill Chuck maybe third round at best.

GSP would kill Chuck, most likely 3rd round too.

now to see Silva and GSP go at it would be an amazing fight, i'd say Silva just because of his better ground skills, but dont get me wrong it most likely wouldn't goto the ground inwhich GSP has thoes lighting quick hands what pack an amazing amout of power. So i'd really like to see GSP and Anderson Silva go at it.

Chuck isn't that great! all he has is his punches and his new move his right leg head kick. THAT'S ALL he has, and a good fighter would just utilize that and distroy Chuck. Just like Randy did in their first battle. And once Chuck kills crappy Tito, i hope they put Chuck up against someone of his skill.

ohhh and im serious about Danny, he would lose but it wouldn't be by a knockout. Most likely by a decision, just because you see Tito on TV doesn't mean that he's good!!

like for instance Tito crys about ohh he hit me with his nail!! no he didn't, if you clinch a fist and thorw a left jab (like the one the hit tito) you would see that Tito got hit with the thumb knuckle, but Tito is a baby and thought that it was a nail!!!!

to the people that fight out there, do you fight with long nails???? so why would it be any different with Chuck!!!!


common people dont believe Tito he just whines his way therw his losses


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> i think
> 
> Silva would kill Chuck maybe third round at best.
> 
> ...


First of all, if you watch the replay you can see that tito got chucks finger in the eye !
And dude, gsp would kill chuck? :laugh: No Way ! 
that just stupied.. haha


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

i only lost to Chuck because the thumb (although he was loosing the fight before the thumb happened...and was getting rocked at the end of the first round)

oh my leg was hurt for the forrest fight...well it didnt look hurt in the first round when he completly dominated forrest...then gassed and couldnt keep up with Forrests strikes or take the reality show fighter down...

Tito is not going to win this fight...he couldnt take down Griffin after the first round...what makes you think he can just take down chuck...who has good wrestling skills and the uncanny ability to just stand up if he gets taken down. 

Completly one sided fight...Dana is only doing this because of ratings...and those ratings are caused by all the Tito Ortiz nuthuggers who think hes unstoppable because they like his attitude. Attitude has nothing to do with winning in the Octagon.

NaChOmAmA


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Hey Tito and Danny would be a good fight, dont knock that bout. But it might goto Tito, because he lays on top of him!


Here is another perfect example that you’re a complete idiot. First of all Danny is a 185er, so that fight would never happen, and if it did Tito would knock him out quicker that he did Ken Shamrock. I know you hate Tito, but why do you choose to say things that make you look like a complete idiot just to bash him?


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> i only lost to Chuck because the thumb (although he was loosing the fight before the thumb happened...and was getting rocked at the end of the first round)
> 
> oh my leg was hurt for the forrest fight...well it didnt look hurt in the first round when he completly dominated forrest...then gassed and couldnt keep up with Forrests strikes or take the reality show fighter down...
> 
> ...


i think you should just shut up, cuz your a Tito hater.
you allways talks trash about him.!


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Heggi said:


> First of all, if you watch the replay you can see that tito got chucks finger in the eye !
> And dude, gsp would kill chuck? :laugh: No Way !
> that just stupied.. haha


I dont need to see a reply i saw the whole fight last night on Spike. He was losing the first round, and Tito wasn't even bleeding it was unfortunet, but it wasn't a thumb it was a knuckle, if you know anythign about figting it you poke a guy with a thumb, (with the power taht Chuck has) it would have broke his thumb. But yet Chuck was fine, hummmm makes you think how he hit his thumb without jamming it or breaking it.

Don't listen to Tito he doesn't know what hes talking about, it was a thumb but the knuckle, and any knuckle hit is legal in a fight, so just because Tito couldn't take it doesn't mean that it's a vaild excuess!


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

TLB said:


> Here is another perfect example that you’re a complete idiot. First of all Danny is a 185er, so that fight would never happen, and if it did Tito would knock him out quicker that he did Ken Shamrock. I know you hate Tito, but why do you choose to say things that make you look like a complete idiot just to bash him?


Lol, this fight would never happen, its why i said it would be good, although it would suck because tito would just have another can added to his record!

I know you moron that Tito would win, most likely by ref stoppage, Tito wouldn't knock him out though!


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> I dont need to see a reply i saw the whole fight last night on Spike. He was losing the first round, and Tito wasn't even bleeding it was unfortunet, but it wasn't a thumb it was a knuckle, if you know anythign about figting it you poke a guy with a thumb, (with the power taht Chuck has) it would have broke his thumb. But yet Chuck was fine, hummmm makes you think how he hit his thumb without jamming it or breaking it.
> 
> Don't listen to Tito he doesn't know what hes talking about, it was a thumb but the knuckle, and any knuckle hit is legal in a fight, so just because Tito couldn't take it doesn't mean that it's a vaild excuess!


Ok.. tito was rocked and chuck would have ko'd him
sooner or later, but if you watch the fight in slow motion
you can see the thumb ! hehe


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Heggi said:


> Ok.. tito was rocked and chuck would have ko'd him
> sooner or later, but if you watch the fight in slow motion
> you can see the thumb ! hehe



i did see it in slow motion and the punch missed and the knuckle from his thumb, watch it just because he didnt hit him with his full fist, doesn't mean he didn't hit him with a knuckle


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> i did see it in slow motion and the punch missed and the knuckle from his thumb, watch it just because he didnt hit him with his full fist, doesn't mean he didn't hit him with a knuckle


first you said, i dont need to see the replay i saw the
whole fight on spike..
and now your telling me the you saw it in slow motion? :dunno:


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Lol, this fight would never happen, its why i said it would be good, although it would suck because tito would just have another can added to his record!
> 
> I know you moron that Tito would win, most likely by ref stoppage, Tito wouldn't knock him out though!


I never said you thought he would lose you dumbass mother f ucker. The fact that you would even bring it up is proof of how stupid you are, is the point I was trying to make. Just like you trying to sell to every one that it was Chuck’s knuckle that hit Tito’s eye, you don’t know shit! I’ll take the word of the person who actually experienced it (especially when you should be able to tell from the video) over some dumbass Tito basher any day.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Heggi said:


> i think you should just shut up, cuz your a Tito hater.
> you allways talks trash about him.!


Why shouldnt we trash talk Tito? He is a VERY overrated fighter...and has been on the decline as of late. He was only champion becasue the UFC LHW division was lacking ANY sort of talent at the time...and his latest fights are the laughing stock of MMA (Ken Shamrock vs Tito 4 times...come on!)
Then he couldnt finish and in many peoples books (including mine) he lost to Forrest Griffin. Thats his last fight...sure sure he was injured...sure sure! 

Whatever

Tito Bash away! He will loose to Liddell in no time!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Why shouldnt we trash talk Tito? He is a VERY overrated fighter...and has been on the decline as of late. He was only champion becasue the UFC LHW division was lacking ANY sort of talent at the time...and his latest fights are the laughing stock of MMA (Ken Shamrock vs Tito 4 times...come on!)
> Then he couldnt finish and in many peoples books (including mine) he lost to Forrest Griffin. Thats his last fight...sure sure he was injured...sure sure!
> 
> Whatever
> ...


hmm.. tito lost to griffin? i dont think so..
check titos stats one more time  
And ohh ! when tito destroys chuck im gonna spam you with
i told you so ! mails ^^


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Why shouldnt we trash talk Tito? He is a VERY overrated fighter...and has been on the decline as of late. He was only champion becasue the UFC LHW division was lacking ANY sort of talent at the time...and his latest fights are the laughing stock of MMA (Ken Shamrock vs Tito 4 times...come on!)
> Then he couldnt finish and in many peoples books (including mine) he lost to Forrest Griffin. Thats his last fight...sure sure he was injured...sure sure!
> 
> Whatever
> ...



Technically you could bash him, sure I think it makes you look like a piece of shit and an idiot. But that’s your choice. I completely disagree with every thing you just said, when he was the champ in the early days there was definitely some talent out there and he dominated them all, the only fights he lost back then were extremely close. (Jerry Bohlander, Yuki Kondo, Evan Tanner, Guy Mezger on 1 months notice and that’s just to name a few) No he didn’t loose to Forest and no matter how much you Tito bashers ***** about it, the official decision still went to Tito. And by the way he fought Ken 3 times not 4. Tito has been training for about 10 months straight and is healthy so I can’t wait to watch him beat Liddell and shut all of you up!


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> i only lost to Chuck because the thumb (although he was loosing the fight before the thumb happened...and was getting rocked at the end of the first round)
> 
> oh my leg was hurt for the forrest fight...well it didnt look hurt in the first round when he completly dominated forrest...then gassed and couldnt keep up with Forrests strikes or take the reality show fighter down...
> 
> ...




You forgot about the other half Dana is looking for; The Chuck _Nuthuggers_ ... i.e. yourself  

It's a two-way street my friend.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

TLB said:


> I never said you thought he would lose you dumbass mother f ucker. The fact that you would even bring it up is proof of how stupid you are, is the point I was trying to make. Just like you trying to sell to every one that it was Chuck’s knuckle that hit Tito’s eye, you don’t know shit! I’ll take the word of the person who actually experienced it (especially when you should be able to tell from the video) over some dumbass Tito basher any day.


but tito whines about everything, so you taking his word for it means that you believe what the puss says!! so that just makes you as dumb as him!! and the fact that you dont see it just makes you look even more stupid. 

Tito SUCKS! just you wait


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Tito will probably lose but man daman you are way over the top about this.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> Tito will probably lose but man daman you are way over the top about this.


ya ive been saying that for a while now :dunno: but he's just and idiot he thinks Anderson silva is god himself and could beat ANYONE in ANY weight class in the ufc and shogun who is probably the top 205 pounder right now and chuck would lose to gsp


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

Very different opinions in this thread...


I think chuck will win though.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> ya ive been saying that for a while now :dunno: but he's just and idiot he thinks Anderson silva is god himself and could beat ANYONE in ANY weight class in the ufc and shogun who is probably the top 205 pounder right now and chuck would lose to gsp


Man Anderson is one of the best fighters in the world, and only getting better. But you guys think Tito is an expert, and a specialist on the ground. AHAHAHA an expert who cant even finish the fight, who gasses after the 1st round. Now you think that im wrong but watch his fight with Forrest (i dont give a crap what you sayin about him being ingured, but if he was hurt then dont fight, if you fight you aren't hurt!). He gets hit hard 1 time and saying someone poked him in the eye, when if you watch the replay Chuck's jab hit his cheek bone, IT DIDN'T EVEN HIT HIM IN THE EYE it was below the eye, but tito has to think of an excuess.

Tito BLOWS!!! Chuck is decent, but not well rounded, and Anderson is a very well rounded fighter.

thats why i think Anderson is better, not because he has won against Rich Deuce Franklin, i liked anderson before he even came to the UFC i have seen him in amazing fights!! But yet i know nothign.

you are the one who seems to think that Anderson isn't world class. AHAHA but yet Tito is? AHAHAHA Tito is a joke!

He will lose to Chuck, then i hope Tito fights Babaluu, so he looses again, and then i hope by then Dana is ready by then for that grudge boxing match and kicks Tito's ass and kicks his sorry ass out of the UFC!

thats why i dont give him credit becuase he doesn't deserve it!


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> Tito will probably lose but man daman you are way over the top about this.


I dont think i am, i think Tito is overrated, and the only way to stop an overrated fighter is to say outrageous things, but its still true.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

fighter194 said:


> Very different opinions in this thread...
> 
> 
> I think chuck will win though.


I dont Think chuck will win, i know it.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Man Anderson is one of the best fighters in the world, and only getting better. But you guys think Tito is an expert, and a specialist on the ground.



Like most people that are ultranourished in stupidity they never look else where to find out what's really going on. 


He actually really sucks on the ground. He got the axe by pride after they found out he had no ground game and submission experts and BJJ's were tearing him new ones. 
Here is his profile...just incase you want to take a look at his record.
PRIDEFC Official Website


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Man Anderson is one of the best fighters in the world, and only getting better. But you guys think Tito is an expert, and a specialist on the ground. AHAHAHA an expert who cant even finish the fight, who gasses after the 1st round. Now you think that im wrong but watch his fight with Forrest (i dont give a crap what you sayin about him being ingured, but if he was hurt then dont fight, if you fight you aren't hurt!). He gets hit hard 1 time and saying someone poked him in the eye, when if you watch the replay Chuck's jab hit his cheek bone, IT DIDN'T EVEN HIT HIM IN THE EYE it was below the eye, but tito has to think of an excuess.
> 
> Tito BLOWS!!! Chuck is decent, but not well rounded, and Anderson is a very well rounded fighter.
> 
> ...


could you quote me where i said anderson silva isnt world class if you cant you need to shut the **** up and tito is in the top 10 LHW right now if you cant name 10 lhw better than him you also need to shut the **** up infact if you cant say anything that remotely sounds logical you need to shut the **** up


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Oil said:


> Like most people that are ultranourished in stupidity they never look else where to find out what's really going on.
> 
> 
> He actually really sucks on the ground. He got the axe by pride after they found out he had no ground game and submission experts and BJJ's were tearing him new ones.
> ...


lol thanks for stating your own problem, when he was in pride he wasn't really good on the ground, it is only recently hes recieved his black belt in BJJ, and if you look at then he fought in pride, it was a long time ago, and he has greatly improven.

So again, don't just spout none sense and say look at his record, cuz if we look at Matt Hughes record, all he does if fight cans!!! lol hes just a loser (yes he has had some big fights but hes fought over 40 fights and i think hes really only had 10 good matches)

so I like how you atleast tried to disprove what im saying, but you see Anderson is still young and getting a lot better at he grows, if he went back into pride now he would have a very very good fight with gomi, and might take it


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> lol thanks for stating your own problem, when he was in pride he wasn't really good on the ground, it is only recently hes recieved his black belt in BJJ, and if you look at then he fought in pride, it was a long time ago, and he has greatly improven.
> 
> So again, don't just spout none sense and say look at his record, cuz if we look at Matt Hughes record, all he does if fight cans!!! lol hes just a loser (yes he has had some big fights but hes fought over 40 fights and i think hes really only had 10 good matches)
> 
> so I like how you atleast tried to disprove what im saying, but you see Anderson is still young and getting a lot better at he grows, if he went back into pride now he would have a very very good fight with gomi, and might take it


actually he'd be fighting paul filho, hendo, or misaki and getting raped up the ass and everyones record has cans in it even fedor his last two fights were cans


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Silva would demolish Chuck...I'm really surprised you cant see that.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> could you quote me where i said anderson silva isnt world class if you cant you need to shut the **** up and tito is in the top 10 LHW right now if you cant name 10 lhw better than him you also need to shut the **** up infact if you cant say anything that remotely sounds logical you need to shut the **** up


This is in no order, im just going to name 10 people better than Tito

Wanderlei 
shogun
arona
chuck
babaluu
horn
overeem
Robbie lawler (hes only 185)
Forrest Griffen 
dan henderson
rampage
lindland
travis lutter
chris leben


would you like me to keep going, cuz i can


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> actually he'd be fighting paul filho, hendo, or misaki and getting raped up the ass and everyones record has cans in it even fedor his last two fights were cans


i never said anything about the weight class, gomi vs anderson would be an amazing fight!


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

daman5 said:


> This is in no order, im just going to name 10 people better than Tito
> 
> Wanderlei
> shogun
> ...



Do you think this list actually counts for shit? I can go ahead and tell you it doesn't, that is basically just your opinion. Your opinion on most things in MMA and especially Tito Ortiz doesn’t mean shit because your hate for him keeps you from ever having any sort of intelligent opinion of him.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> This is in no order, im just going to name 10 people better than Tito
> 
> Wanderlei
> shogun
> ...


i said lhw fighters (half the list isnt LHW)but ill talk about the list you made anyway wanderlei,shogun,chuck,arona and maybe rampage or babalu or hendo(even though he is 183) but after that your just getting ridiculous you think robbie lawler chris leban travis lutter linland griffin overeem or horn could take tito how long have you been watching mma ????? honestly i can understand if you dont like tito for attitude reasons and think hes not top 205 but this is just blind hate


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> i never said anything about the weight class, gomi vs anderson would be an amazing fight!


but why would he fight light weight if anything he would probably fight in his own weight class OR WAIT HE TRYED THAT AND GOT OWNED


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> but why would he fight light weight if anything he would probably fight in his own weight class OR WAIT HE TRYED THAT AND GOT OWNED


but he has beat people who are above his weight class and won, so dont give me taht technical stuff, cuz all rules are broken in pride


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

daman5 said:


> *lol thanks for stating your own problem, when he was in pride he wasn't really good on the ground, it is only recently hes recieved his black belt in BJJ, and if you look at then he fought in pride, it was a long time ago, and he has greatly improven.*
> So again, don't just spout none sense and say look at his record, cuz if we look at *Matt Hughes record, all he does if fight cans!!!* lol hes just a loser (yes he has had some big fights but hes fought over 40 fights and i think hes really only had 10 good matches)
> 
> so I like how you atleast tried to disprove what im saying, but you see *Anderson is still young *and getting a lot better at he grows, if he went back into pride now he would have a very very good fight with gomi, and might take it



Long time ago??? 2004??....his last fight over there was about 2 years ago... Is that a long time to you? A BJJ black belt means **** in the MMA unless you can get out on the mat and prove it. Everyone and their mother is getting a BJJ black belt. My thoughts on him just getting are that a.) it's been 2 years since his last fight in which he lost. b.) 2 years is way to short of time to get a black belt in BJJ so he was probably training earlier for it than 2 years ago (It took me 6 years to earn a black belt in Tae Kwon Do (about the same as every student that made it that far in my class)). So far he's faced two strikers and won (I'll give him credit where credit is due he is a wonderful striker the best in the weight class I'd probably say) but he's yet to face a really good submission expert in the UFC. 


Actually Matt Hughes has faught & won agianst such greats as BJ Penn, GSP, Royce Gracie, Sean Sherk etc...



Anderson is actually turning 32 in a few months...that's not that young in the fighting world...that's more like right in the middle/ to getting into the late period. Most fighters actually peak in their early to middle 30's.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

daman5 said:


> but he has beat people who are above his weight class and won, so dont give me taht technical stuff, cuz all rules are broken in pride


i dont rember gomi ever fighting someone above his weight class in pride :dunno: and anderson has never beat anyone above his weight class thats at the calibur of chuck or shogun


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

cant wait for someone to get beat down


----------



## Shadow30597 (Nov 29, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!!!


wagering on a message board....funny shit...



I personall like daman5 and nachomama keepin the convo running (though perhaps a bit stubborn)...but hey, a legit wager I think...


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> hey nachomama,daman5:
> 
> since your so confident, if chuck loses you both have to leave this forum for two weeks.
> 
> ...


....what if chuck wins.......


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Heggi said:


> hmm.. tito lost to griffin? i dont think so..
> check titos stats one more time
> And ohh ! when tito destroys chuck im gonna spam you with
> i told you so ! mails ^^



Stats are one thing...who actually one the fight is a different thing. Tito won via split decision...but in my books and many others...Forrest won 2 rounds to Titos 1. So Forrest SHOULD have won.

NaChOmAmA


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

TLB said:


> Technically you could bash him, sure I think it makes you look like a piece of shit and an idiot. But that’s your choice. I completely disagree with every thing you just said, when he was the champ in the early days there was definitely some talent out there and he dominated them all, the only fights he lost back then were extremely close. (Jerry Bohlander, Yuki Kondo, Evan Tanner, Guy Mezger on 1 months notice and that’s just to name a few) No he didn’t loose to Forest and no matter how much you Tito bashers ***** about it, the official decision still went to Tito. And by the way he fought Ken 3 times not 4. Tito has been training for about 10 months straight and is healthy so I can’t wait to watch him beat Liddell and shut all of you up!



uhhh actually 4 fights...but only 3 were counted (early stoppage on the 3rd). Remember thats why they put the 4th one on TV. 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> uhhh actually 4 fights...but only 3 were counted (early stoppage on the 3rd). Remember thats why they put the 4th one on TV.
> 
> NaChOmAmA




ummm.....3!  

Ortiz vs. Shamrock 3: The Final Chapter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Stats are one thing...who actually one the fight is a different thing. Tito won via split decision...but in my *books and many others*...Forrest won 2 rounds to Titos 1. So Forrest SHOULD have won.
> 
> NaChOmAmA



Where are all these "_Others_" to which you speak?? :dunno:


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

tito has a good chance i think the 1/3 odds are about right. Although id give him a slight bit more than 1/3 maybe like a 40-45%% chance or so.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> tito has a good chance i think the 1/3 odds are about right. although id give him a slight bit more of an adge.


man you already backed down, i asked if you wanted to chanllege names, if Tito wins i change my name and loose my title, but if tito looses you do the same.

are you up for the challenge again?


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

that wasnt the agreement and i didnt back down, the agreement was that if you lose on your sig you have to say im jawshattera's ***** and such.

if you won all i had to put was "i lost to daman 5" or "ignorance is bliss" one of the two. go look it up, thats what the bet was. thats what you agreed to.



i take back the bet i offered in this thread


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Shadow30597 said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!
> 
> 
> wagering on a message board....funny shit...
> ...


YOUVE BEEN REPPED! 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> that wasnt the agreement and i didnt back down, the agreement was that if you lose on your sig you have to say im jawshattera's ***** and such.
> 
> if you won all i had to put was "i lost to daman 5" or "ignorance is bliss" one of the two. go look it up, thats what the bet was. thats what you agreed to.
> 
> ...


agreed, but im not backing down, i dont think you deserve the lightwieght title, honestly if you think Tito is that good step it up, dont be a PUSS like Tito Ortiz.

COMMON!!

I dont think you know enough about MMA to be called a "lightweight champ"! you are just a chump like Tito!


----------



## UFC Freak (Jul 8, 2006)

So Tito Ortiz only has one weapon? Are you saying Chuck "I like to punch people" Liddel is a well rounded fighter? Tito Ortiz has the best chance of beating Chuck of any fighter in the LHW division. If Tito gets Chuck to the ground it's over baby. If he tries to stand with him like the last fight, he probably will get out boxed by Liddel. I think it'll be fun to watch no matter what happens, but go Ortiz!


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

UFC Freak said:


> So Tito Ortiz only has one weapon? Are you saying Chuck "I like to punch people" Liddel is a well rounded fighter? Tito Ortiz has the best chance of beating Chuck of any fighter in the LHW division. If Tito gets Chuck to the ground it's over baby. If he tries to stand with him like the last fight, he probably will get out boxed by Liddel. I think it'll be fun to watch no matter what happens, but go Ortiz!



Duh?

Sure Liddell has a single offensive move that he usually finishes the fights with (hooks to the face), but at least he has FINISHED his last few fights. Chuck also used a few kicks to his advantage over Babalu. Chuck also has a wrestling backround (which is why he is able to just stand up while in a grapplin match with Couture and others) 

Then we have the master of distaster Tito Ortiz. If Tito fails to get you to the ground...ITS OVER! HE LOOSES! Tito is more 1 dimensional than Matt Hughes (who is a MFS blunder) 

The UFC fans just need to realize that Tito, on the grand scheme of things, just doesnt have what it takes to cut the mustard in the UFC (which means he REALLY doesnt have what it takes to cut the mustard in the world of MMA) He has a simple tactic...lay and gay (sure he has some decent elbows at times...but a lot of the time...hes just laying and gaying it up to get the doubleU)

Daman mentioned a bunch of fighters that would lube up Titos arse and go to town if they fought. So lets just say that I am vastly looking forward to Chuck Liddell handing Tito Ortiz's ass to him on December 30th! 

One last thing...
(for you! you know who you are)

Tito Ortiz sucks
Tito Ortiz gasses
Tito Ortiz lay and gays!

NaChOmAmA

P.S. Im drunk!


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

UFC Freak said:


> So Tito Ortiz only has one weapon? Are you saying Chuck "I like to punch people" Liddel is a well rounded fighter? Tito Ortiz has the best chance of beating Chuck of any fighter in the LHW division. If Tito gets Chuck to the ground it's over baby. If he tries to stand with him like the last fight, he probably will get out boxed by Liddel. I think it'll be fun to watch no matter what happens, but go Ortiz!


I agree, you have two things right in this post, If Tito tries to stands with Chuck, he will get owned, simply and figuratively. There is no why Tito could last more then 2 rounds with Chuck in the stand up game. But do you really think that Tito is going to realize that he just stood 10 (but realistically he wont last past the second minute of the second round, (good guess 7 minutes)) with one of the most dominate strikers in the world? 

I find that hard to believe so, Tito isn’t that smart. if Tito doesn't take down Chuck for the first time in the second round this fight goes to Chuck. 

I know this sound like a bold statement but this is how Tito fights. Because if Tito does takes down chuck he will be warn out from the first round! And wont know what to do in the second round, and he will just lay on top. It’s sad but you people seem to think that Tito has the best cardio because “Tito” says so, but this is not the case. 

I know these all sound like a whacked out statements, but that’s why i say the UFC isn't a grade A league (because i can see what will happen in fights). But I might just be blowing smoke, and just talking crazy but IF Tito wins by split decisions that the UFC is a B level league. 

And Chuck wins by knock out, the UFC will be upgrading the quality fighters, so you can let go and let Tito find his way to a lower caliber of fighters so he can win against them and be a champ of the losers. That’s all he will be.

And this is why I’m right and you’re wrong. 

BUT IM A NUB... right?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

7 words...*Tito will lose.*


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I'm done with posting in this thread. Whether you like Tito or Chuck this thread is 32 pages that has the stupidity of a dog that chases its own tail; bites it; then chasing it agian.


----------



## Big_Pete (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't wanna get flammed but chuck is gonna knock the living crap outta Tito, i'm just wondering what Tito is going to blame for this loss......


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Daman mentioned a bunch of fighters that would lube up Titos arse and go to town if they fought. So lets just say that I am vastly looking forward to Chuck Liddell handing Tito Ortiz's ass to him on December 30th!


you dont honestly believe chris leben and all those other chumps could take tito do you i thought you smarter than daman


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> you dont honestly believe chris leben and all those other chumps could take tito do you i thought you smarter than daman


I said a bunch, not all of the people he mentioned. Dont be so quick to be a hater! :cheeky4: 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> I said a bunch, not all of the people he mentioned. Dont be so quick to be a hater! :cheeky4:
> 
> NaChOmAmA


your slightly higher in my books now :cheeky4:


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Duh?
> 
> Sure Liddell has a single offensive move that he usually finishes the fights with (hooks to the face), but at least he has FINISHED his last few fights. Chuck also used a few kicks to his advantage over Babalu. Chuck also has a wrestling backround (which is why he is able to just stand up while in a grapplin match with Couture and others)
> 
> ...


I think Chuck will win but dang guys. Tito took down Wand at will and beat him. He beat Belfort. He has beat Quality So just give this guy respect. He beat the best Pride had to offer at 205.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

daman 5 that sig bet we made is off.

the minute you call me names for no reason is the minute the bet is off.

unless you say sorry and say your my b*tch the bet is off.

your pretty damn lucky to find someone that would bet against a known fool like yourself on a 3/1 underdog not even knowing if youd keep your side of the deal or not.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> I think Chuck will win but dang guys. Tito took down Wand at will and beat him. He beat Belfort. He has beat Quality So just give this guy respect. He beat the best Pride had to offer at 205.


first that was like 7 years ago 

second wanderlei wasnt champ at pride yet at that time and has greatly improved since then

third shogun is the best pride has to offer at 205 infact i think he is the best at 205 PERIOD

fourth wanderlei would wipe the floor with tito today


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> first that was like 7 years ago
> 
> second wanderlei wasnt champ at pride yet at that time and has greatly improved since then
> 
> ...


Exactly...

Tito has been getting worse over the years,(hmmm coincidence with better competition in the UFC?) while Wandy has gotten a lot better...and if I am remembering correctly, Tito was running away like a scared *****)

Oh well, December 30th is getting closer and closer and very soon all the Ortiz lovers will be starting thread after thread about how Tito broke his ***** banging his pornstar girlfriend the night before the match and he was knocked out because Chuck punched his ovaries...or whatever excuse he comes up with.

NaChOmAmA


----------



## shaheer_sl (Dec 10, 2006)

On the subject of Rich, If you noticed his body language and entrance in to that fight Vs Silva, I felt he was just coming in there to loose his title. I mean....if u compare his previous fight to David loseau, you would see how much of a difference it was. The way Rich got decimated was just unbearable. On the subject of TITO ortiz, i think its just hype more than anything else. Unless The UFC decides to change all the champions once and for all like they did in the other 2 divisions, the fight will be one sided, but still i guess only time will tell. Liddel is just unstoppable in UFC but dint we say that about Rich. I honestly wouldnt want Tito champion but who knows.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Exactly...
> 
> Tito has been getting worse over the years,(hmmm coincidence with better competition in the UFC?) while Wandy has gotten a lot better...and if I am remembering correctly, Tito was running away like a scared *****)
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: 

Awesome. Tito makes excuses every time he looses. Thumb in the eye my ass! He just can't handle loosing. He cries and his face gets all read. He punches the cage and throws his mouth guard.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> first that was like 7 years ago
> 
> second wanderlei wasnt champ at pride yet at that time and has greatly improved since then
> 
> ...


Doesent matter that it was seven years ago. It was seven years ago for tito too. And I said he beat the best pride had and thats because Wand is Pride LHW Champ. And I know he wasnt the Pride champ yet because Tito beat him in the UFC. Shogun is a star for sure and Tito hasnt beat him but that wasnt my point. My point is Tito has beat and still can beat very good fighters.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Exactly...
> 
> Tito has been getting worse over the years,(hmmm coincidence with better competition in the UFC?) while Wandy has gotten a lot better...and if I am remembering correctly, Tito was running away like a scared *****)
> 
> ...


Your wrong about how bad Tito is. Tito will get beat by Chuck but he is still a good fighter. So your wrong. But your last paragraph is funny as hell.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

If you ask me tito lost to forrest griffin. Tito is a 1D fighter, chuck is going to avoid the takedown and **** tito up. Did you guys hear tito say that he could standup with chuck? I was sitting on my couch drinking a gatorade and I almost washed the room with it i started laughing so hard. He sounded like a little kid in the clips, it seems like he was talking shit, but even he knew he was full of it. I am looking forward to seeing him getting put down again.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Randy GNP said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Awesome. Tito makes excuses every time he looses. Thumb in the eye my ass! He just can't handle loosing. He cries and his face gets all read. He punches the cage and throws his mouth guard.


other than the ACL injury while fighting forrest(which is a fact) and the thumb in the eye (which really isnt said that much other than on the main site for hype) when has he ever complained


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> Doesent matter that it was seven years ago. It was seven years ago for tito too. And I said he beat the best pride had and thats because Wand is Pride LHW Champ. And I know he wasnt the Pride champ yet because Tito beat him in the UFC. Shogun is a star for sure and Tito hasnt beat him but that wasnt my point. My point is Tito has beat and still can beat very good fighters.


and my point is that its not a good point to bring that up vitor KILLED wanderlei like 10 years ago you think you could even touch the champ today ???


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

yes i i deff agree


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

Not only does he complain like that. He can't handle a loss. When Randy beat him he cried! He swore and threw his mouth guard and I'll double check to see if he punched the cage. Point is he acts like a two year old. In the interview he blamed the first fight all on the thumb.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think Tito uses the thumb in the eye excuse just because its convenient for him, same for his fans.

Seriously, he rubbed his eye after he got poked..then started his fighting stance again, if he were really seeing "pitch black" like he says, he wouldn't continue trying to fight, and i dont wanna hear any of that crap like "Chuck rushed in after he poked him" I've watched that fight many times, Tito had plenty of time to tell Big John McCarthy. Actually, I bet he watches his fights after he loses just to look for excuses to why he lost. I mean at least Matt Hughes was man enough to admit those nutshots against Georges St. Pierre were ineffective or even missed. and people say Matt is to arrogant, look at Tito, oh but i guess its okay because its his "gimmick"

Give me a break. Fact is, Tito cant accept a loss and i hope you Tito fans dont take those words to hard. Not trying to diss Tito im just stating my opinion.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> and my point is that its not a good point to bring that up vitor KILLED wanderlei like 10 years ago you think you could even touch the champ today ???


No I would bet against Belfort in a fight with him today and would bet against Tito too but both of those guys would have a chance.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Randy GNP said:


> Not only does he complain like that. He can't handle a loss. When Randy beat him he cried! He swore and threw his mouth guard and I'll double check to see if he punched the cage. Point is he acts like a two year old. In the interview he blamed the first fight all on the thumb.


well he did lose a 25 minute war and his LONG reign as champ and tito is a very emotional fighter but even in that fight he never made an excuse to why he lost


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> No I would bet against Belfort in a fight with him today and would bet against Tito too but both of those guys would have a chance.


actually belfort wouldnt have a chance seeing he is banned for using steroids :cheeky4:


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> If you ask me tito lost to forrest griffin. Tito is a 1D fighter, chuck is going to avoid the takedown and **** tito up. Did you guys hear tito say that he could standup with chuck? I was sitting on my couch drinking a gatorade and I almost washed the room with it i started laughing so hard. He sounded like a little kid in the clips, it seems like he was talking shit, but even he knew he was full of it. I am looking forward to seeing him getting put down again.



Yea man! Another guy who sees Ortiz for what he really is. He doesn't have what it takes to hang with anyone of merit anymore. Forrest beat him to the point where I thought we had an upset for sure...until the Judges gave the ex champ the benefit of the doubt and just gives it to him for old time sake. It was bs and everyone knows it. 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> I think Tito uses the thumb in the eye excuse just because its convenient for him, same for his fans.
> 
> Seriously, he rubbed his eye after he got poked..then started his fighting stance again, if he were really seeing "pitch black" like he says, he wouldn't continue trying to fight, and i dont wanna hear any of that crap like "Chuck rushed in after he poked him" I've watched that fight many times, Tito had plenty of time to tell Big John McCarthy. Actually, I bet he watches his fights after he loses just to look for excuses to why he lost. I mean at least Matt Hughes was man enough to admit those nutshots against Georges St. Pierre were ineffective or even missed. and people say Matt is to arrogant, look at Tito, oh but i guess its okay because its his "gimmick"
> 
> Give me a break. Fact is, Tito cant accept a loss and i hope you Tito fans dont take those words to hard. Not trying to diss Tito im just stating my opinion.



Repped!

NaChomAmA


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

Round 1 was 10-9 Tito
Round 2 was 10-9 Forrest
Round 3 was 10-9 Forrest

Round 3 is the only one really debatable, but judges put out scores like 27-29 and 30-27, it was completly stupid. I think they just give a score based on who was bleeding more at the end of the round.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

undertow503 said:


> You know when Tito beats Chuck next month, he'll be doing his dance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shit that's freakin' funny:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

That is the funniest thing EVER


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

why does his head have to be so ****ing big. it just makes it that much easier for the iceman to slip those bombs in


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

Some of you stupid ****s. CHUCK LIDDELL WIN BY KNOCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

^is that you bob sapp?

sounds rather ape like to me


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> ^is that you bob sapp?
> 
> sounds rather ape like to me



SEE THE IGNORACE HERE? YOU KNOW WHO'S GONNA WIN!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

haha funny stuff going on here!

That tito dance rules. I think his head is a little small in that video...in real life, he eclipses the sun with it!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> haha funny stuff going on here!
> 
> That tito dance rules. I think *his head *is a little small in that video...in real life, *he eclipses the sun with it!*
> NaChOmAmA



Really?!?!......I always thought it was his ego. :dunno:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> Round 1 was 10-9 Tito
> Round 2 was 10-9 Forrest
> Round 3 was 10-9 Forrest
> 
> Round 3 is the only one really debatable, but judges put out scores like 27-29 and 30-27, it was completly stupid. I think they just give a score based on who was bleeding more at the end of the round.


i think it had to do with the takedown at the end as well but all in all i think if forrest was more aggressive he would have took it it was only when chuck started being really aggressive that he started landing good shots in but i think overall tito won if you look at the fight as a whole tito clearly ****ed the shit out of forrest the first round forrest won the second round but not as clearly as tito did he didnt really even rock him and the third he didnt push the pace as much as in the second and tito actually landed some decent shots in and the takedown at the end with a little ground and pound mostly just laying on him(yes i can argee that was laying and gaying or watever you guys say)but he did do a little damage so id give the overall fight to tito I WANT A REMATCH THOUGH


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Oil said:


> Really?!?!......I always thought it was his ego. :dunno:


i thought you were done with this thread


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i thought you were done with this thread



It's like heroin; You do it, it dulls the senses, you get addicted, then it slowly kills through an overdose caused by a build up of tolerance... :cheeky4:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Oil said:


> It's like heroin; You do it, it dulls the senses, you get addicted, then it slowly kills through an overdose caused by a build up of tolerance... :cheeky4:


know what you mean lol


----------



## Shadow30597 (Nov 29, 2006)

Oil said:


> It's like heroin; You do it, it dulls the senses, you get addicted, then it slowly kills through an overdose caused by a build up of tolerance... :cheeky4:



ROFLMMFAO!!!! My god, that was f***ing funny!!!





"Round 3 is the only one really debatable, but judges put out scores like 27-29 and 30-27, it was completly stupid. I think they just give a score based on who was bleeding more at the end of the round."




No. Take GSP vs. BJ Penn. Penn should have won in my opinion...he wasn't even injured but GSP was f***ed up. I've also had two different fights where I broke my opponent's nose and I wasn't even hit once in one of the fights and I was hit a couple times in the mother, but not hurt or cut at all. I still lost both fights. Gotta show you a highllight reel of those...haha. But yeah, I think it isn't an accurate statement to say it's judged by whos bleeding more.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Shadow30597 said:


> No. Take GSP vs. BJ Penn. Penn should have won in my opinion...he wasn't even injured but GSP was f***ed up. I've also had two different fights where I broke my opponent's nose and I wasn't even hit once in one of the fights and I was hit a couple times in the mother, but not hurt or cut at all. I still lost both fights. Gotta show you a highllight reel of those...haha. *But yeah, I think it isn't an accurate statement to say it's judged by whos bleeding more*.



Oh man...if they did Sean Sherk would have most definitely would have lost to Kenflo. :laugh: I don't think I've seen someone bleed like that..ever.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Shadow30597 said:


> ROFLMMFAO!!!! My god, that was f***ing funny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did bj penn win? he had a nice first round and clipped GSP a few times but thats about it after the first he gassed


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> how did bj penn win? he had a nice first round and clipped GSP a few times but thats about it after the first he gassed



Penn broke GSP's nose in the first round with an upper cut and landed a few other shots to puff him up but that's not what wins fights. GSP took it to Penn landing more stikes (I'll be it they didn't cut or puff BJ up) and took the center of the Octagon and never got pushed back by Penn. Aggression (as long as you are landing more strikes/takedowns/submissions) is viewed by many judges to be a major deciding factor in scoring.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Penn is probably the best all around fighter in the UFC if the guy would just train harder i don't think he could be beat. He had GSP and he had Hughes. He just knows that he is so good he thinks he doesent need to train as hard.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> Penn is probably the best all around fighter in the UFC if the guy would just train harder i don't think he could be beat. He had GSP and he had Hughes. He just knows that he is so good he thinks he doesent need to train as hard.



I respect him for his skills...but man...what a waste of talent.


----------

